# Sony Xperia 2014 discussion Thread



## rish1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ok so this is the full line up for the 2014 
left side is old models right side is new models along with antutu scores

old models                                                                                                    new models - antutu score

Xperia M ( c2004,c2005) antutu - 10000 for both =========>  D2004 - 12633  , D2005 - 12790

Xperia L ( c2105 ) - 9746                                 =======>  D2105 - 13000

Xperia C ( c2305 ) - 12000                                    ======> D2303  - 17853

Xperia SP ( c5303 ) 15874                                      =======> D5303 - 30144

Xperia ZL ( c6503 ) 20743                                    =======> D6503 - 29745

*My prediction and insights* 

1) The cpu inside xperia m and xperia l successor will be same dual core krait with adreno 305 but they will be little bit overclocked to 1.2 or 1.4 ghz   ( these are incremental updates performance wise)

2) the cpu inside xperia C successor could be Mediatek 6582 - 1.3 ghz quad core cortex a7 with mali 400 gpu ( weaker gpu than adreno 305 ) - or snapdragon 400 1.2 ghz cortex a7 with adreno 305 ( same as moto g but less likely as xperia c was mediatek based )

 this phone will compete with the motorola Moto G in the price range of 17-18k 

3) Xperia Tanichi could be Xperia SP successor or Xperia ZL successor or a totally new model but it will have
6 inch screen
8 core cortex a7 mediatek 6592 cpu 
estimated price 22-24k

4) the left out phone might as well be 8 core mediatek or a totally new snapdragon cpu that might get launched on january 7

5) the major upgrade to Xperia M will come in 2nd half of 2014 with 64 bit cortex a53 quad core cpu ( snapdragon 410)


* Buyers looking to buy phones should hold on if they can and wait as the new models are going to be announced next month and they can get better value for their money as all of them will get Android 4.4 kitkat along with hardware upgrades*

some Devices will be announced in

1)* Consumer Electronics Show* ( January 7)

and some devices will be announced in

2) *Mobile World Congress* ( February )

P.s -  benchmarks scores and predictions are based on the Leaks which generally turns out to be true especially in case of Sony 

any different predictions ?


----------



## rish1 (Jan 6, 2014)

looks like the model d2004  is xperia e1 and d2104 is e1 dual as per FCC filing if true then it would be really great to have that level of performance in the price segment of 7-8k ...

I think this will be using the latest snapdragon 200 .. 1.2 ghz dual or quad a7 with adreno 302...

well it makes sense since xperia m was just recently launched in September

so xperia e1 at ces
xperia l refresh at mwc
just like last year


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Does Xperia M or M Dual have a KitKat update?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2014)

now i know what is CES & MWC


----------



## rish1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sony launches Xperia Z1 compact

*cdn2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/sony/sony-xperia-z1-compact-00.jpg

*Dimensions: * 27 x 64.9 x 9.5 mm, 137g

* Display: * 4.3" Triluminous IPS display of
720p resolution, 341ppi

* Chipset: * Qualcomm Snapdragon 800; quad-
core Krait 400 at 2.2GHz, Adreno 330 GPU,

2GB RAM

* OS: * Android 4.3 Jelly Bean (planned
upgrade to 4.4 KitKat shortly after launch)

* Camera: * 20.7 MP, Carl Zeiss optics,
autofocus, LED flash, 2MP front-facing

* Video camera * : 1080p @ 30fps video
capture with both cameras

* Storage * : 16GB built-in, microSD card slot
with support of up to 64GB

* Connectivity * : NFC, A-GPS+GLONASS, WLAN
(2.4/5Ghz) a/b/g/n/ac, microUSB 2.0
(MHL), BlueTooth 4.0 LE

* Battery * : 2,300 mAh

Misc: FM Radio, built-in accelerometer,
multi-touch input, proximity sensor
Colors: Black, White, Pink, Lime, Yellow 

* price - 550 euros * 

hands on 



 Sony Xperia Z1 Compact hands-on: First look - GSMArena.com

no other launches so they will be launched in mwc



bavusani said:


> Does Xperia M or M Dual have a KitKat update?



99% no there won't be android 4.4 update for xperia m officially.. only unofficially through xda..  maybe a slight chance it might get android 4.3


----------



## sushovan (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally someone heard our plea and released a beast without an obnoxious screen size. props to Sony for this


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2014)

nice specs of Z1 mini ...but 550 euro is 46k INR .....isnt it too much


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 7, 2014)

That's the Suggested Retail Price in Europe not the actual selling price. Z1 Suggested Retail price is 649 Euros.

In India it will be below 35k.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2014)

35k is still too much. If it's below 30, then only we can expect a good sale.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2014)

I read Z1 mini will be between Z and Z1 ...soo it must cost around 32k


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I read Z1 mini will be between Z and Z1 ...soo it must cost around 32k



Yup 

30-32

Anyway price isn't an issue as it's a unique device and has no competition whatsoever. Iphone 5S is the only phone that can be compared to it and I don't need to mention how much 5s costs


----------



## sushovan (Jan 7, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 35k is still too much. If it's below 30, then only we can expect a good sale.



Even the Chinese brands would never provide a below 30k handset that comes powered with Snapdragon 800, 20 MP camera with carl zeiss optics ( at least on paper for now)  and Expandable memory


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Even the Chinese brands would never provide a below 30k handset that comes powered with Snapdragon 800, 20 MP camera with carl zeiss optics ( at least on paper for now)  and Expandable memory



I was speaking from purely business/sale point of view.
No doubt this is a phone which really is unique has nearly zero competitors. Even I was waiting for it from yesteryear.
Also, Sony had been pretty good at pricing in recent times, that's why my expectation.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 7, 2014)

realistically this might be priced at 36k ..
don't forget this is still a flagship device..

this is a very niche device for those who want highest performance in a compact size..
it's just 1of a kind device right now .. Sony itself wont be expecting to sell big numbers but this will start a trend where other manufacturers will start rolling out "true" mini versions of their phones.. and not some crippled down version with midranger specs ..

but the biggest and the greatest thing they have done is to finally ditch that old tft display and use IPS instead.. now no more complaints of terrible viewing angles and a poor display compared to other flagships..
z1 was great but still behind g2 .. now its head to head..

this will be the year when they can actually take away sales from LG and Samsung.. 
but I am still bummed that they haven't got rid of that dull wallpaper.. it just makes the screen appear pale in both photos and in person while its not .. their 2012 wallpaper was excellent..

 Sony Sirius to debut at MWC, not CES, new rumor says - GSMArena.com news 

The Sirius reportedly packs a Snapdragon
800 – the MSM8974AB variety, in which the
GPU and memory are clocked higher than
the base version. The earlier rumor said
Snapdragon 805 instead.

Sony Sirius (2014 flagship) tipped for MWC
debut: 5.2-inch display, MSM8974AB SoC,
and a home on Verizon in the US.
— @evleaks (@evleaks) January 7, 2014

Anyway, the 2014 flagship will reportedly
have a 5.2" display, possibly of the 2,560 x
1,440 pixel resolution. Other specs get
thrown around too – the 20.7MP Sony G
Lens camera from the Z1 pair, 3GB RAM,
3,500 mah


----------



## RohanM (Jan 8, 2014)

Yup IPS this time, so no more display complaints.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

Hoping that Sony uses quad core krait in xperia l refresh.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 8, 2014)

Well hope their display doesn't s**ks this time in context with viewing angles.
Z1 compact looks good to me. But it's a bit costly , a price tag of ~30k would suffice.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Hoping that Sony uses quad core krait in xperia l refresh.



that's highly unlikely... if you believe the leaked benchmark above...
quad core krait would directly apply that the gpu is adreno320..

before the leak benchmark I was hoping they would use 1.7 GHz dual core krait with adreno 320 same as xperia SP .. adreno 320 is a beast more than twice as  fast as 305..

what they might use is krait 300 cores instead of krait 200 . that chipset will have support for 1080 p playback..

but xperia l is still a great phone I just hope that they replace the screen with a better one.. it pales even in front of galaxy core.. maybe use 960x540 resolution 4.5 inch..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2014)

Woah calm down guys 

Don't have such high expectations from the L refresh, chipset wise it's only a slight step up over the original. Main improvements are elsewhere.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 8, 2014)

When is E1 dual coming?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2014)

sushovan said:


> When is E1 dual coming?



The entire 1H 2014 Xperia lineup will be available March end-early April onwards in India. Including the next flagship, although it would arrive after the lower models and could be delayed to April end.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 8, 2014)

@random- when is z1 mini landing here officially?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2014)

Early next month


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

So, is waiting for Xperia L refresh worth it? Will it have KitKat by default?


----------



## rish1 (Jan 8, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Woah calm down guys
> 
> Don't have such high expectations from the L refresh, chipset wise it's only a slight step up over the original. Main improvements ar elsewhere.



I was talking about msn8930aa 1.4 dual core krait 300 with adreno 305.. gosh how many variants do they have for snapdragon 400.. hard to remember..
I guess it could be a possibility also.. not much difference from previous chipset.. 
but yeah screen is their only weak spot which needs to be fixed first.. anyways you expecting IPs ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2014)

rish said:


> I was talking about msn8930aa 1.4 dual core krait 300 with adreno 305.. gosh how many variants do they have for snapdragon 400.. hard to remember..
> I guess it could be a possibility also.. not much difference from previous chipset..
> but yeah screen is their only weak spot which needs to be fixed first.. anyways you expecting IPs ?



I don't expect anything  Just sharing  info from inside Sony 

@Luffy

As of now prototypes running 4.3, so can't say for sure. As for XL successor being worth it, that only you can decide when it's launched. But all I can say is there won't be anything that would warrant waiting till March for it instead of getting Moto G.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 8, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> I don't expect anything  Just sharing  info from inside Sony
> 
> @Luffy
> 
> As of now prototypes running 4.3, so can't say for sure. As for XL successor being worth it, that only you can decide when it's launched. But all I can say is there won't be anything that would warrant waiting till March for it instead of getting Moto G.


 you work or have contacts there ? awesome man..
reveal us the specs then so that I can stop predicting lol.. 
btw Any ps3 price cut comming ?
I hope you didn't sign confidentiality agreement.. 

@luffy every mobile released in 2014 will have kitkat don't worry.. but they most likely will ship it with android 4.3 .. 4.4 at later date.. ( xperia e1 may or may not be an exception )


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2014)

Something like that 

I don't have info on Playstation sorry. 

Revealing full specs is not safe anymore, I had done it last year but things are not the same this year (Strict No Leak Policy ).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

its just that Moto G got 4.4 in december, when it was originally scheduled to get in January. I'm hoping that Xperia 2014 lineup has 4.4 by default. Sony is improving on the hardware side.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 8, 2014)

no problem man thanks for the info you provide



Luffy said:


> its just that Moto G got 4.4 in december, when it was originally scheduled to get in January. I'm hoping that Xperia 2014 lineup has 4.4 by default. Sony is improving on the hardware side.



Motorola is a google company bro.. they not only released it for moto g but 4-5 of their older models also.. they dont have shortage of software engineers and have all the  google android experts, they must be getting android source code before other OEMs .. secondly their UI is mostly stock UI so it takes less time.. comparing Motorola to any other company be it Sammy Sony or any other is not right..


----------



## ZTR (Jan 8, 2014)

SP refresh will have S800 no?
And perhaps 1080p screen?


----------



## rish1 (Jan 8, 2014)

^^ tegra k1  with 4k resolution  lol..

on a serious note sp could feature a tegra4i with quad core cortex a9 at 2.3 ghz with 4g lte.. 

I hope xperia sp and xperia tanichi ( 6 inch octa core mediatek) are different phones..

btw guys looks like ps vita will be their last handheld console.. so they might bring back the xperia play type of phone in next 2 year's or so...

@randomuser in the begining of last year leaks pointed out that Sony was bringing back cybershot and walkman phones..
ofcourse the cybershot phone was launched as xperia Z1 but what happened to walkman phone ? do you know anything about it.. ? is it still alive


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 9, 2014)

ZTR is very, very close 

BUT. The device isn't a direct replacement of the SP but more like one device to replace both SP and ZR. 

So pricing would be higher than SP last year. 

@rish

Those were false rumors.  There is no walkman phone coming. Nor will Cybershot branding be used.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Randon, wanted to know if the Z1 Compact contains a TFT display or IPS, any idea?


----------



## rish1 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^ IPS With triluminous  display bro ... 

thanks random... I was hoping they would launch xperia e1 at Ces like last year.. well we will have to wait till MWC now..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 11, 2014)

TFT is not a screen type. All LCD panels use TFT be it IPS or TN or VA. 

Z1 uses a TFT VA Triluminos LCD panel, Z1 compact/Z Ultra uses a TFT IPS Triluminos LCD panel 

Triluminos being merely a RGB filter between the LED backlight and the LCD panel, and not a special type of panel.

Anyway, some news about the Xperia C successor. 

As of now the chipset is going to be MSM8x12 Snapdragon 200 Quad Core A7 1.2ghz with Adreno 302 GPU.

6.0" 1280x720 display.
1 GB RAM


----------



## rish1 (Jan 11, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> TFT is not a screen type. All LCD panels use TFT be it IPS or TN or VA.
> 
> Z1 uses a TFT VA Triluminos LCD panel, Z1 compact/Z Ultra uses a TFT IPS Triluminos LCD panel
> 
> ...




what... ? 
6 inch xperia tanichi was.supposed.to.have mediatek 8 core octa CPU..
adreno 305 is equal to adreno 225 so I am guessing adeno 302 will perform like adreno 220 .. that would be a disaster for a 720 p screen.. most high graphics game wont run properly.. 
it won't have a score more than 14000 in antutu..
that kind of.performance is ok for a xperia E1 or maybe around 10-15k rs phone but not for a 20k phone.. 
even the leaked benchmarks don't suggest it will have that chip..
I hope the info is wrong.. 
as lumia 1320 is also 23k


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd like to know what Sony is planning to go against Moto G. It is getting positive reviews and Sony has to come up with something equally good or better in mid-range.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 11, 2014)

@rish

It won't be priced at 20k  It's a budget phone. 

Second from bottom after E1/E1 dual.

What leaked benchmarks are u talking about btw? I don't think Tianchi benchmarks have leaked ?

Think you are confusing Tianchi with L successor. Tianchi is XM50H not D230X

No Mediatek based smartphones for 2014 is what it looks like right now. Tianchi WAS going to have the Mediatek Octa core chip but that decision was changed. It's 100% Qualcomm now for 2014. Even the ODM devices (E1/E1 dual & Tianchi)

@Inceptionist

Nothing vastly different from Moto G.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 11, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> @Inceptionist
> 
> Nothing vastly different from Moto G.



Would like to buy quadcore with kitkat under 15k.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Would like to buy quadcore with kitkat under 15k.



That seems pretty plausible


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Anyway, some news about the Xperia C successor.
> 
> As of now the chipset is going to be *MSM8x12 Snapdragon 200 Quad Core A7 1.2ghz with Adreno 302 GPU.
> 
> ...



This is like an Overpriced and Weaker version of moto g with a larger screen.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 11, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> @rish
> 
> It won't be priced at 20k  It's a budget phone.
> 
> ...



yes tianchi scores didn't leak... I was talking about d2303 scores it scores 17853 .. 
moto g with snapdragon 400 adeno 305 scores around 16.5-17k  . so its slightly unusual  weaker snapdragon 200 with adreno 302 scoring more.. ..  

unless the scores are artificially boosted that shouldn't happen.. as moto g is already optimized heavily

that's great news if its a sub 15k phone..  a 6 inch revolution is about to begin.. as if 5 inches was small.. 

but still adeno 302 for a 720 p is very underpowered and will perform badly in Hugh graphics games..


----------



## RohanM (Jan 11, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Would like to buy quadcore with kitkat under 15k.



Get a 2nd Hand N4 then...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sony 2014 flagship Sirius 

5.2" 2560x1440P IPS Triluminos 
Snapdragon 805 2.5 ghz, Adreno 420
4 GB RAM 
~3500mAh battery
20.7 MP Camera (surprise !)
32 GB Internal, microSD expansion
Water/Dust Resistant
Android 4.4


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony 2014 flagship Sirius
> 
> 5.2" 2560x1440P IPS Triluminos
> Snapdragon 805 2.5 ghz, Adreno 420
> ...



and the price??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony 2014 flagship Sirius
> 
> 5.2" 2560x1440P IPS Triluminos
> Snapdragon 805 2.5 ghz, Adreno 420
> ...



4gb ram


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

i also would like to have  atleast  64/128gb internal memory on those flagships.


----------



## snap (Jan 14, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony 2014 flagship Sirius
> 
> 5.2" 2560x1440P IPS Triluminos
> Snapdragon 805 2.5 ghz, Adreno 420
> ...


what will be the battery life :\


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 14, 2014)

The above info is not from my source but another reliable source who posted it on a different site 

So take it with a pinch of salt


----------



## ZTR (Jan 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i also would like to have  atleast  64/128gb internal memory on those flagships.



Doesn't matter cause expansion.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Doesn't matter cause expansion.



128gb + extenal of 32/64 gb would make it 192 gb


----------



## ZTR (Jan 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 128gb + extenal of 32/64 gb would make it 192 gb



But as the internal memory increases so does the price of the device


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Xperia T2 Ultra/T2 Ultra Dual* announced 

Xperia T2 Ultra | Android Smartphone - Sony Smartphones (Global UK English)

*api.sonymobile.com/files/xperia-T2-Ultra-big-fun-portable-format-04-1240x840-348c992a3a56d050e25d87e6d35a3761.jpg


6.0" 720p Triluminos HD display
13 MP Exmor RS Camera
Qualcomm S400 Quad Core 1.4ghz 
1 GB RAM
8 GB Internal
*3000mAh battery*
Dual Sim
4G LTE
7.6mm thin
~20k pricing.





*Xperia E1/E1 Dual* Announced as well

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/106193-image/Sony-Xperia-E1-images.jpg

Sub 10k phone

4.0" WVGA
*Dual Core 1.2 ghz MSM8910 Cortex A7 + Adreno 302 *
512 MB RAM
4 GB Internal
1750mAh battery
Android 4.3
3 MP Camera
WalkmanTM key, shake to shuffle and hardware controls for easy music control


----------



## ZTR (Jan 14, 2014)

Is the camera of T2 Ultra same as those of Z and ZL?
And is it good?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 14, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Is the camera of T2 Ultra same as those of Z and ZL?
> And is it good?



Yes 

Also screen to phone size ratio of 73.6% 

Screen type - *IPS* Triluminos


----------



## sushovan (Jan 14, 2014)

Xperia E1 is a huge disappointment. Its 2014 and a big brand like Sony still launching 512 MB RAM phones  If they price the dual sim  version anywhere above 7.5k it will join the shamesung league of absurd sub 10k phones


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

ZTR said:


> But as the internal memory increases so does the price of the device



yep  that device is not gonna be cheaper anyways.

why E1 is stuck at 4.3 only?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 14, 2014)

Both  of these devices will launch before Sony begins 4.4 rollout for Z1 and other devices, hence they are on 4.3 

4.4 for these devices will roll out soon after launch.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Xperia T2 *

so this is xperia tianchi .. awesome they fixed a lot of things 

- triluminous display ( i don't think it will have IPS i checked white paper it's written only in highlights features in detailed specs and other places it's not written IPS .. but great i hope it will be equivalent to z ultra at least then it will be really good )

- less bezzels sweet.. 

- changed the wallpaper to a decent one finally yayy.. lol..

But i am still confused in the disparity between the leaked benchmark score with this chipset... the leaked benchmark is around 30k .. no way in hell this snapdragon 400 can even come close to that score.. so i am guessing that benchmark was of tianchi with mediatek octa prototype.. too bad they removed that chip  but still great at least they didn't use adreno 302..

4g version won't be releasing in India i guess.. i hope this doesn't go more than 21k in pricing.. 1 gb might be a let down for some in this price segment..

*Xperia E1*

It packs good enough power for the price segment .. 1.2 dual cortex a7 with adreno 302 will be decent for the resolution.. ram - 512 mb again this might be a downer .. they should have given 768 mb of ram minimum..

galaxy s duos 2 is already 10k .. lumia 525 will sweep both of them again with 1 gb ram and better hardware.. they shouldn't price it more than 8k if they want some sales..

so for Xperia L  Refresh these will be the specs most likely

1.2 ghz dual core krait
triluminous display without bravia engine and ips
1 gb Ram
maybe 4.5 inch screen with 960x540 resolution
less bezels 

@Random there is 6 inch xperia C due right with adreno 302 for 10-14k ? or were you talking about this T2 ultra only ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

rish said:


> *Xperia E1*
> 
> It packs good enough power for the price segment .. 1.2 dual cortex a7 with adreno 302 will be decent for the resolution.. ram - 512 mb again this might be a downer .. they should have given 768 mb of ram minimum..
> 
> galaxy s duos 2 is already 10k .. lumia 525 will sweep both of them again with 1 gb ram and better hardware.. they shouldn't price it more than 8k if they want some sales..



and the camera too. could have provided a 5mp sensor.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 14, 2014)

@rish

T2 Ultra uses IPS panel. Sony does not advertise panel type on its devices hence why it's not mentioned. Almost the entire 2014 Xperia lineup will use IPS Triluminos panels, except the very low end.

And yep screen is almost as good as the Z Ultra and the camera is better than Z/ZL . 



You're confused again 

T2 Ultra = Tianchi and there was no leaked benchmark of this device. 30k Antutu score is of D5303 which is SP successor. 

And no sub 12k C successor, T2 Ultra is C successor. I had heard that it was gonna have S200 but that was about the E1 so guess my source got it mixed up


----------



## rish1 (Jan 14, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> @rish
> 
> T2 Ultra uses IPS panel. Sony does not advertise panel type on its devices hence why it's not mentioned.
> 
> ...



I think this time you are getting confused 

D5303 is Xperia T2 Ultra only... check White paper released by Sony.. 

And this is Xperia Sp successor only .. T comes after S .. but they already had Xperia T before so Xperia T2 they added ultra because it's 6 inch .. So Xperia SP Succesor = tianchi = D5303 = Xperia T2 ultra

I am not talking about advertising i am talking about white paper 

*dl-developer.sonymobile.com/documentation/whitepapers/Xperia_T2_Ultra_D5303(D5306)_WP_1.pdf

They have mentioned IPS only under  " Xperia T2 ultra highlights " in white paper.. 

Ips mentioned only 1 time in whole paper

but they have not mentioned it in detailed specs and neither in Tablular Features.. while they have mentioned triluminous and bravia engine 3-4 times in the white paper..  So either way it's still not clear right now it might have or might not have 50 - 50 chances


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 14, 2014)

No that was a goof up by Sony. D5303 leaked benchmark was of SP successor not T2 Ultra.

And screen IS IPS. You shouldn't have any doubts on that


----------



## rish1 (Jan 14, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> No that was a goof up by Sony. D5303 leaked benchmark was of SP successor not T2 Ultra.
> 
> And screen IS IPS. You shouldn't have any doubts on that



if SP successor really exists and has that score.. what chip is it using then mediatek or a totally new chip from snapdragon with quad krait and adreno 400 snapdragon 600 or tegra 4i ? I am hoping Qualcomm as it hasn't launched any new mid range chip till now yet

everyone ignore my previous comment regarding Sony not releasing LTE version in india... both versions have 4g LTE.. it will work with 4g operators like airtel in india because it has TD- LTE


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 15, 2014)

rish said:


> if SP successor really exists and has that score.. what chip is it using then mediatek or a totally new chip from snapdragon with quad krait and adreno 400 snapdragon 600 or tegra 4i ? I am hoping Qualcomm as it hasn't launched any new mid range chip till now yet
> 
> everyone ignore my previous comment regarding Sony not releasing LTE version in india... both versions have 4g LTE.. it will work with 4g operators like airtel in india because it has TD- LTE



I think I cleared that already when replying to ZTR. SP successor uses Snapdragon 800.

As for 4G, only the Chinese variant XM50t supports Airtel/Reliance LTE compatible bands. Most likely we won't be getting it.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 15, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> I think I cleared that already when replying to ZTR. SP successor uses Snapdragon 800.
> 
> As for 4G, only the Chinese variant XM50t supports Airtel/Reliance LTE compatible bands. Most likely we won't be getting it.



impossible snapdragon 800 in 22-24k ..
that would mean nexus 5,LG g2, xperias will be history 

xperia zr/zl successor could sport snapdragon 800 at 27-29k but not sp succesor at 22-23k ..

I think you should confirm this with your source once again..


----------



## ZTR (Jan 15, 2014)

rish said:


> impossible snapdragon 800 in 22-24k ..
> that would mean nexus 5,LG g2, xperias will be history
> 
> xperia zr/zl successor could sport snapdragon 800 at 27-29k but not sp succesor at 22-23k ..
> ...



You seem to be forgetting that s800 isn't the latest and greatest now with Tegra K1 and S805 not to mention the 64 Bit chips


----------



## rish1 (Jan 15, 2014)

ZTR said:


> You seem to be forgetting that s800 isn't the latest and greatest now with Tegra K1 and S805 not to mention the 64 Bit chips



tegra k1 not before aug - september in smartphones.. the Quad K1 chip is very power hungry and suitable for tablets only...

dual K1 chip will be suitable for mobiles

And that is if nvidia can stick to it's schedule .. check their history of sticking to schedule...

and which 64 bit chip ? only exynos will be the first 64 bit chip in samsungs in galaxy s5.. 64 bit chips from qualcomm will come only in 2nd half of 2014..

snapdragon 805 will debut at MWC sure.. but snapdragon 800 will become only second fastest... hence a 27-28k price tag for snapdragon 800 will be more suitable .. snapdragon 805 will be in 45k + phones.. 800 will be in 27-28k phones

i also would love to have snapdragon 800 for 22-23k but i don't see it happening this soon well that's my opinion.. 

It is possible that we both might be right qualcomm may introduce a cheaper snapdragon 800 version a 2.3 ghz dual core krait with adreno 330 or a 1.5 ghz quad core krait with adreno 330/400 lol.. imagination.. 

but i don't expect to see a quad 2.3 ghz adreno 330 version in Xperia SP

But i would love to be proven Wrong though.. i am hoping qualcomm is hiding at least 2-3 chips .. with adreno 400 or adreno 405 maybe ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2014)

will Xperia SP comes with adreno 330?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 15, 2014)

@rish

You seem to forget SP launched at 27k last year and not 23k. Do not expect Xperia L, SP replacements at their CURRENT prices but the prices they launched at last year. So SP successor at 27k and L successor at 19k (MRP).

And S800 is 100% confirmed. 

Also as zangetsu pointed, SP launched with the same GPU and almost the same performance as Sony 2013 flagship Xperia Z. The SP successor will have the same CPU/GPU as Sony 2013 2H flagship (Z1) and not 2014 flagship. So instead of "too good to be true" it's actually a lil worse this year.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2014)

^ so no point in waiting for Xperia L refresh and I'll get Moto G instead when it launches


----------



## rish1 (Jan 15, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> @rish
> 
> You seem to forget SP launched at 27k last year and not 23k. Do not expect Xperia L, SP replacements at their CURRENT prices but the prices they launched at last year. So SP successor at 27k and L successor at 19k (MRP).
> 
> ...



ofcourse I won't be expecting it at current prices...

ohh ok so this mrp thing was creating confusion... I never knew mrp of sp was 27k..

the preorder price itself was 25k.. and in 10-15 days  nexus 4 was launched and price was dropped to 23k something from then it was constant for a long Time...  xperiA L WAS launched for 19 k and sold at that price for at least 2 months then dropped at 17k and constant...

well if your source says that it has the same 2.3ghz quad adreno 330 then who am I to doubt..?  

if it has s800 this time they likely won't drop the price so soon .. they will sell it at 27k for a longer period of time...
btw just 1 thing xperia z and sp didn't had the same hardware.. sp was a dual core.. z was a quad.. though gpu was same ... but still difference of 2 extra cores is huge

on a second note It would have been cool if  xperia l refresh had used the same chip as xperia sp with 1.7 GHz dual krait with adreno 320..

I know upgrade will be in screen tech but still .. Nokia has taken away all the shine away from adreno 305 by pricing it at 7k for Nokia lumia 520... xperia l lost its sales to xperia m .. xperia m will be selling for 9k when l refresh gets announced...  so no real difference in performance between 19k phone and 9k phone from same company doesn't justify sure it will have a slightly overclocked CPU.. but still no real difference in performance....

its all qualcomm fault either they don't actually have any new decent chip this time for mid rangers.. or they haven't announced it yet.. 

Tegra 4i for xperia L would have been awesome..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't mean they had the same hardware, I said almost same performance. In benchmarks SP performs as good as Z be it Quadrant or Antutu or any other benchmark. Very little difference in spite of 2 less cores.

The SP chipset won't be used as it is  not sold anymore by Qualcomm.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 16, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> I didn't mean they had the same hardware, I said almost same performance. In benchmarks SP performs as good as Z be it Quadrant or Antutu or any other benchmark. Very little difference in spite of 2 less cores.
> 
> The SP chipset won't be used as it is  not sold anymore by Qualcomm.



hmm.. quaDrant and antutu both are crap benchmarks if you only want to compare CPU.. they factor in all components CPU,gpu,ram ,stotage..etc so there are many variables that can affect scores..
to test CPU performance I always trust linpack both single and multithreaded performance 

see the difference xperia z vs xperia sp is huge in CPU.. 
these are fonearenas benchmarks

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Sony-Xperia-SP-Linpack-Single-Thread.jpg

 *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Sony-Xperia-SP-Linpack-Multi-Thread.jpg 

even in  gsmarena linpack benchmark the difference is twice in linpack multithreaded..


----------



## jhingalala (Jan 18, 2014)

XPERIA L dual sim in MWC 14?Any news?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 13, 2014)

here comes 
Sony Xperia L/C Successor To challenge MOTO G...

D5103

720P screen
1.4 GHZ quad core cortex a7
adreno 305
Android 4.4

Sony D5103 spotted with 720p Display - Xperia Guide | Xperia Guide


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 14, 2014)

rish said:


> here comes
> Sony Xperia L/C Successor To challenge MOTO G...
> 
> D5103
> ...



Sony Xperia G mid-ranger coming soon, here is the first live pic - GSMArena.com news

Is these are same?they have even named it G


----------



## rish1 (Feb 14, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> Sony Xperia G mid-ranger coming soon, here is the first live pic - GSMArena.com news
> 
> Is these are same?they have even named it G



yes they are the same as there is only 1 midranger coming up from sony.. Apart from xperia G there is Xperia SP successor which i think will have a 4.7-5 inch screen this looks small


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2014)

rish said:


> hmm.. quaDrant and antutu both are crap benchmarks if you only want to compare CPU.. they factor in all components CPU,gpu,ram ,stotage..etc so there are many variables that can affect scores..
> to test CPU performance I always trust linpack both single and multithreaded performance
> 
> see the difference xperia z vs xperia sp is huge in CPU..
> ...


Linpack also seems to be a joke of a benchmark if those graphs are to be believed.

Xperia SP has a dual-core Krait. Xperia Z has a quad-core Krait. SP actually having 200 Mhz higher clock speed.

Single threaded performance should be nearly same.

Multi-threaded? Obviously not.

Basically what these manufacturers do is, make modifications in Kernels of specific flagship phone models to boost performance, rather 'artificially inflate scores' in such stupid benchmarks. They'd obviously want their flagship to sell more.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 14, 2014)

ico said:


> Linpack also seems to be a joke of a benchmark if those graphs are to be believed.
> 
> Xperia SP has a dual-core Krait. Xperia Z has a quad-core Krait. SP actually having 200 Mhz higher clock speed.
> 
> ...



i agree 100 % that is why benchmarks should never be taken at absolute values and always should be taken relatively with margin of error..

linpack is not perfect but it is the most accurate and reliable benchmarks when it comes to CPU.. 
ofcourse Xperia Z is employing some tricks here in single threaded..

i don't know if ram helps in bechmark or not but xperia Z has a 533mhz ram whereas sp has 500mhz don't know how much difference that should make..

there are other differences as well between SP and Xperia Z

like L2 cache in xperia SP is 1mb whereas Xperia Z has 2mb.. 

again i am not sure regarding cache and ram effect on benchmark


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2014)

rish said:


> i agree 100 % that is why benchmarks should never be taken at absolute values and always should be taken relatively with margin of error..
> 
> *linpack is not perfect but it is the most accurate and reliable benchmarks when it comes to CPU.. *
> ofcourse Xperia Z is employing some tricks here in single threaded..
> ...


Looking at those scores, it's not reliable. Not at all.

As far as cache is concerned, Krait based SoCs have L2 cache which is shared among all cores.

For SP, 1 MB is shared among 2 cores. For Z, 2 MB is shared among 4 cores. Roughly it is still 512 kB per core in a multi-threaded high load in every core scenario. So, in multi-threaded I'd expect Xperia Z to be 2x of SP, but it is 4x looking at those scores. Not at all reliable.

Z isn't that much faster. It's just programmed to artificially inflate scores or SP's stock kernel is programmed to lower the scores.

If we need true benchmarks, then we need something like gcc compile times, 7-zip compression and the likes.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 15, 2014)

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/109517-thumb/Sony-Xperia-G-D-Series-features-2.jpg

the below one is Xperia G ... Looks Supeer *SEXXXXXXYYY*

Specs

4.8 inch screen
8 MP camera ( i hope they fix this time )
720x1280 Resolution
1.4 ghz quad Core cortex A7 snapdragon 400 8226
1 GB ram
8 GB internal memory with expandable memory
Android 4.4


----------



## roh15 (Feb 15, 2014)

Xperia G will have 4.8 inch screen, 8GB internal,8MP camera and 1 GB ram

Source


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 15, 2014)

roh15 said:


> Xperia G will have 4.8 inch screen, 8GB internal,8MP camera and 1 GB ram
> 
> Source



it can be a great phone..if everything goes acc to spec. but even priced right, it will be in diff league than moto


----------



## ZTR (Feb 15, 2014)

jhingalala said:


> it can be a great phone..if everything goes acc to spec. but even priced right, it will be in diff league than moto



It will have a better camera and expandable which can be make or break for some


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2014)

That Xperia G looks hot.


----------



## Superayush (Feb 15, 2014)

What is the expected price of xperia G when it launches in India?


----------



## RohanM (Feb 23, 2014)

lol  

Sony Xperia Z1 Compact launched in India, available for Rs 36898 : Technology, News - India Today


----------



## rish1 (Feb 23, 2014)

rish said:


> realistically this might be priced at 36k ..
> don't forget this is still a flagship device..





RohanM said:


> lol
> 
> Sony Xperia Z1 Compact launched in India, available for Rs 36898 : Technology, News - India Today




Bingo...  right guess 

- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> What is the expected price of xperia G when it launches in India?



let us wait for specs first. most probably around 17-18k

- - - Updated - - -

*Sony has gone mad*

Sony Xperia T2 Ultra now available online in India for Rs. 33749


----------



## Superayush (Feb 23, 2014)

rish said:


> *Sony has gone mad*
> 
> Sony Xperia T2 Ultra now available online in India for Rs. 33749



I thought galaxy grand 2 was overpriced ...lol..


----------



## true_lies (Feb 24, 2014)

Moto G competitor Xperia M2 (rumoured as Xperia G) launched @ $300. source. Probably will launch in India around Rs 20K.
Wonder how it's going to compete with the Moto G at that price point.


----------



## RohanM (Feb 24, 2014)

look at the Z2 (I call it Zattu) size.. stupid sony still not learned.


----------



## jhingalala (Feb 24, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Moto G competitor Xperia M2 (rumoured as Xperia G) launched @ $300. source. Probably will launch in India around Rs 20K.
> Wonder how it's going to compete with the Moto G at that price point.


Its hard to come out with same price for sony.google has done a lumia 520 trick with moto g.if m2 is above 20k around april then it may lose to grand 2


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

RohanM said:


> look at the Z2 (I call it Zattu) size.. stupid sony still not learned.



Sony cannot do anything ,,.. the Size is due to waterproofing .. if they need to get the top and bottom bezzels down they will have to get rid of the waterproof feature.. which is Sony's USP that sets it apart from other OEM .. they cannot produce a G2 like phone.. also they have reduced side bezzels now .. so this phone is narrower and is much easy to hold and is thinner.. But  large at top and bottom.. also the 20 MP camera sensor might also be one of the reasons.. instead of having a bulge like nokia they went for a flat design with large area..

- - - Updated - - -



true_lies said:


> Moto G competitor Xperia M2 (rumoured as Xperia G) launched @ $300. source. Probably will launch in India around Rs 20K.
> Wonder how it's going to compete with the Moto G at that price point.



they'll price is at 18k something if they don't go mad like they did with T2 ultra.. 
This improves on Moto G shortcomings

Sexy Design
Better Camera
Memory Expandability..
Better Brand Value ( Majority less tech savvy people don't trust Motorola Brand that much than Sony and LG in India )

A slightly larger screen but ppi and screen quality  is inferior to moto G and is a letdown

so those who dislike Moto G design ( i do ) /camera/limited storage both LG G2 mini and xperia M2 will be better options at a slightly higher price..

though none of them will be a major seller like moto G .. some decent sales yes

- - - Updated - - -

*hahaha rohan look at the size of galaxy S5
*

S5 - 142 x 72.5 x 8.1 mm  - 5.1 inch screen

Z2 - 146.8 x 73.3 x 8.2 mm  - 5.2 inch screen

both are approx same diff due to .1inch screen ..

looks like xperia Z2 isn't the only one now with big top and bottom bezzels.. now this year nobody will complain about sony as samsung has released it also


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 25, 2014)

What would be the release date and street price of Xperia Z2 in Indian market?


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> What would be the release date and street price of Xperia Z2 in Indian market?



release by march last week  .. my guess is price will be 44k


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 25, 2014)

Xperia Z1 was available for 33k on ebay.in with Sony India warranty last week I guess.

- - - Updated - - -

So I guess price would be around 40k in April on ebay.in


----------



## rish1 (Mar 1, 2014)

*
Has Sony lost it's mind or what ? very very bad pricing.*

*Xperia T2 ulta - 520$*

*Xperia M2 - 400$*

Don't become like HTC .. i hope they are not actual prices


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2014)

^Mention source ? They cant be official prices ffs


----------



## rish1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Mention source ? They cant be official prices ffs



Sony Xperia M2 pricing details revealed in Netherlands - GSMArena.com news

for t2 ultra link is on last page..

i too am hoping these are not official


----------



## true_lies (Mar 1, 2014)

two different prices:
source 1 - $300 / €220
source 2 - $400 / €289


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 15, 2014)

Any news on Xperia T2 Ultra? Is it available in the market? How much will be the price of Xperia Z2, in indian market?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 16, 2014)

Was checking the following link just out of curiosity: *www.zauba.com/import-d5503/p-1-hs-code.html
Seems the import price / piece of Xperia Z1 compact is around 18.6k.
Currently its sold for 32-33k. 

Compare that to Moto G, import price for 16GB model is 10,645 and is sold for 14k.

Some margin, eh!

PS: I am interested in getting a Z1 Compact, however, I will wait, patiently, after seeing this.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 16, 2014)

^So you waiting for 15k reduction ? 
It's currently available for 33k locally.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 16, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^So you waiting for 15k reduction ?
> It's currently available for 33k locally.



Not at all. But it should be around 27-28K.
In EBay its available for 31k with manufacturer warranty - with a coupon gets even better I guess.

BTW Sujoy, does those numbers I have mentioned. means anything - any idea?
Reason I am asking is, Lumia 520, I got that for 7299 from FK and imported for 7464.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Mar 16, 2014)

Is there any website/firm from where I can import Sony xperia z1 at cheaper price?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 16, 2014)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Not at all. But it should be around 27-28K.
> In EBay its available for 31k with manufacturer warranty - with a coupon gets even better I guess.
> 
> BTW Sujoy, does those numbers I have mentioned. means anything - any idea?
> Reason I am asking is, Lumia 520, I got that for 7299 from FK and imported for 7464.



The cheapest S800 phone I guess is Nexus 5, at 27k. And Z1 compact is by far a much better device. So ~30k would be a good price, 27k-28k being a steal.

I too was waiting for it since it's first inception. Now waiting for price reduction; will surely buy it.

Regarding import price, that's something which works under the table. Distributor, retailer and all the middleman have their commissions, apart from Sony's margin, plus taxes. Plus Sony's pricing strategy is always stringent.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> The cheapest S800 phone I guess is Nexus 5, at 27k. And Z1 compact is by far a much better device. So ~30k would be a good price, 27k-28k being a steal.
> 
> I too was waiting for it since it's first inception. Now waiting for price reduction; will surely buy it.
> 
> Regarding import price, that's something which works under the table. Distributor, retailer and all the middleman have their commissions, apart from Sony's margin, plus taxes. Plus Sony's pricing strategy is always stringent.



i disagree at least in smartphones sony was the best in pricing last year in 2013 .. from xperia M to Xperia Z1 all phones were in the "bang for the buck" territory, crushing competition easily.. 

this year its a complete U turn t2 ultra is the first device that is overpriced at the moment.. i think what happened with t2 ultra is bad assembling with specs... the cpu and ram are complete entry level to mid rangers .. but they have paired it with a very good high end camera.. ( basing it on the pics leaked ) so in short its a mid range phone with an expensive camera.. lumia 1320 .. think of it as lumia 1320 + high end  camera

so that extra premium is for the camera.  this is a stupid decision since they can't price it in the territory of lumia 1320 because of expensive cost in manufacturing.. and pricing it for 30k  for 1gb ram and Cortex A7 cpu is just plain dumb and laughable.. so they are stuck now.. this phone is going to see a crazy price drop soon in  1 month i expect it to come down 25k in 1 month just like what happened with desire 700..

- - - Updated - - -



arsenalfan001 said:


> Was checking the following link just out of curiosity: *www.zauba.com/import-d5503/p-1-hs-code.html
> Seems the import price / piece of Xperia Z1 compact is around 18.6k.
> Currently its sold for 32-33k.
> 
> ...



Don't compare it with moto G .. low end phones have very low margins as they are expected to make profit by volumes whereas expensive phones are sold less in volumes so they have to have high margins.. add to that moto G isn't relying much on advertisement directly.. very few middlemen and hardly any sales efforts are required and this is not expected to drop in price too much as the time goes by.. all flagships phones cost about 200-250 $ to make for OEm but still they are sold for 700-750$ each 

Regrading lumia 520 it was being sold at loss by microsoft/nokia so that they can gain market share for windows phones had they not followed this strategy windows phone would have been declared dead by now... outside lumia 520,620 windows phone has been a big flop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2014)

rish said:
			
		

> i disagree at least in smartphones sony was the best in pricing last year in 2013 .. from xperia M to Xperia Z1 all phones were in the "bang for the buck" territory, crushing competition easily..



Well, I meant the same.

Some sets were definitely priced bang for buck (like M,L), but not _every._

Z1 C price is just OK, more towards pricier side, if not very pricey or genuinely priced.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, I meant the same.
> 
> Some sets were definitely priced bang for buck (like M,L), but not _every._
> 
> Z1 C price is just OK, more towards pricier side, if not very pricey or genuinely priced.



i was talking about 2013.. z1 c is 2014.

Xperia E - 9k and xperia C - 19k ( this one was normally priced nothing special about it, C being a weird first mediatek based phone from international oem) but rest phones were literally bang for the buck there was no competition specs and price wise.. i remember even z1, z ultra were expected to launch for 50k before launch..
xperia Z - 38 k  ( s4 - 42k )
Xperia M- 12k ( galaxy core - 13k )
xperia L - 16k ( galaxy quattro - 16k )
Xperia SP - 22k ( nexus 4 - 26k , galaxy grand - 19k , s4 mini - 24k ) - best cheapest gaming beast   
Xperia ZR- 28k ( better than nexus 4 , was best phone under 30k at that time
Xperia Z ultra - 44k ( note 3 - 49k)
xperia Z1 - 44k 

only lg g2 was neck to neck against z1 

Z1 c is 35k  currently and i agree it is not the bang for the buck like above phones but there is no phone like it to gauge the price.. it is a unique phone.. if somebody wants a powerful compact phone only z1 c is the option  

lets see how m2 will be priced..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2014)

rish said:


> Z1 c is 35k  currently and i agree it is not the bang for the buck like above phones but there is no phone like it to gauge the price.. it is a unique phone.. if somebody wants a powerful compact phone only z1 c is the option



The reason being the huge anticipation it's getting.

I don't remember for how long was I waiting for this phone. Only leaks used to come.

I'm surely going to buy this, a bit late though.

PS: Already persuaded one to buy this over N5 . 

PPS: Idealistic price of M2 should be 18k max, launch price may lie around 19-20k.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> The reason being the huge anticipation it's getting.
> 
> I don't remember for how long was I waiting for this phone. Only leaks used to come.
> 
> ...



i don't think z1 c will be dropping soon at least not for 4 months  .. you could get 1 for 31k by applying coupons and waiting for a deal but i don't think it will fall below that so easily considering cortex a7 is crossing 30k range nowadays  

yeah m2 18k would be great above leaked suggested 22k price though hope it will be wrong

btw i was just going through recent news and just found out .. htc desire 816 has been priced for only 290 $ in china.. that is one hell of a pricing ... damn its too good to be true..  if this can seriously come for even 23k ( 370$)  htc will come back to profitability this year... but somehow i feel it will also be launched for 30k + like t2 ultra..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2014)

At 22k, no doubt it will gain good sales but it will only lure those either looking for a good camera phone preferably from HTC.

Hardware should have been bumped though, at least the adreno 320, 305 for 720p should be avoided,


----------



## rish1 (Mar 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> At 22k, no doubt it will gain good sales but it will only lure those either looking for a good camera phone preferably from HTC.
> 
> Hardware should have been bumped though, at least the adreno 320, 305 for 720p should be avoided,



trust me i too am pissed off by this shitty adreno 305.. the biggest failure for mwc 2014 was not samsung s5 but i think it was qualcomm  and the biggest winner is mediatek.. 

i am so frustrated with qualcomm this year the problem is they don't have any good chip for 1st half of 2014 for midrangers.. 

OEM can't use old chips with adreno 320 like xperia SP,nexus 4 ( as they have been discontinued) the new chips are cortex a7 with the same old adreno 305 gpu.. so right now they only have adreno 305,  and adreno 330, adreno 420( high end only) 

adreno 405 will arrive by october/november.. till then only gpu is adreno 305 for low end , mid ranger and semi high end...
 so there is no difference in gaming performance between a 7000 rs lumia 520 and 30,000 rs t2 ultra/ htc desire 816 and all the phones from 10,000 to 25000 will sport adreno 305 .. so in contrast last year phones will be so much better than this years phones like xperia sp, moto x, zr etc...  and they will be cheaper

i dropped the plan of buying a phone right now just because of this stupidity by qualcomm 
my next target is mediatek  6732/6752 chip this one will be the monster with an almost adreno 420/tegra k1 like performance for cheap phones ( 15-20k )... with its mali t760 gpu - 326 gflops estimated.. 

just hoping sony,htc would use this chip

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...nces-mt6732-64-bit-chipset-massssive-gpu.html


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like these indian sites are fooling everyone. There is no anncoucement about its official release in international market. 

Everytime I search for this device on Saholic Website . It will provide you a delivery date which is 4 days ahead of today. I started looking into this website since March 9, 2014. That time it was providing a delivery date of 14th March. That means by 14th March it should be available. But even now when you serach for this device in Saholic Website and select buy, it will say, stock not available


----------



## rish1 (Mar 18, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> Looks like these indian sites are fooling everyone. There is no anncoucement about its official release in international market.
> 
> Everytime I search for this device on Saholic Website . It will provide you a delivery date which is 4 days ahead of today. I started looking into this website since March 9, 2014. That time it was providing a delivery date of 14th March. That means by 14th March it should be available. But even now when you serach for this device in Saholic Website and select buy, it will say, stock not available



Xperia T2 ultra prices in russia 

Sony Xperia T2 Ultra Dual Coming to Russia by the End of March for

dual version - 485 $

single sim one might be 460$

prices in russia are generally higher .. so i am expecting a 27000 RS launch price just like Xperia SP last year... hmm.. its a 50-50 kind of decision at that price.. suited for those who want a great camera with large screen ( general public ) not recommended for power users and such...


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 19, 2014)

rish said:


> Xperia T2 ultra prices in russia
> 
> Sony Xperia T2 Ultra Dual Coming to Russia by the End of March for
> 
> ...



This statement hurts

*"Sony is yet to announce whether the smartphone will be released for India"*


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 19, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> This statement hurts
> 
> *"Sony is yet to announce whether the smartphone will be released for India"*



You should get used to it.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 19, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> You should get used to it.



I am pleased now

*www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...=VxCOYcuG75aRaZhDLSfwhg&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bmk

*www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...=I0R9-fj3TEoN8U-Fi4J-AA&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bmk

I hope the overall quality specially the camera is good. Given that you can't take anything granted for something at such an affordable price. What do you guys think about the quality? I consider Lumia 1320 to be a low quality device.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 19, 2014)

imo, T2 Ultra @ 26k is just slightly overpriced..a 2k-3k discount/reduction would be perfect.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 19, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> imo, T2 Ultra @ 26k is just slightly overpriced..a 2k-3k discount/reduction would be perfect.



I don't think Sony will do that. T2 has a better camera than Lumia 1320. Sony uses premiumed material, than the CHEAP plastic used by Galaxy Mega 5.8. It is ahead of both its competitors


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Agreed. The T2 probably has a much better Camera than Lumia 1320, Much better Build Quality than 1320/Mega 5.8. & probably a better display too..but don't you feel that the CPU/GPU combo ( Qualcomm MSM8928 Snapdragon 400/Quad-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A7/Adreno 305 ) for 26k is bit Overpriced ?


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 19, 2014)

Lumia 1320 and Galaxy Mega uses Dual core processors. A mediocre quad core and that GPU are sufficient for 720P resolution. Yes for 1080P its less.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 20, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> I am pleased now
> 
> *www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...=VxCOYcuG75aRaZhDLSfwhg&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bmk
> 
> ...



camera is top notch don't worry . leaked pics were awesome...
screen is better than desire 816 both were compared in a recent leak side by side...

yes ofcourse it is way much better than 1320..

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> imo, T2 Ultra @ 26k is just slightly overpriced..a 2k-3k discount/reduction would be perfect.



nah 26k is for dual sim version.. so market price would be 24k for single sim easily if they launch single sim..

25k locally for a dual sim 6 inh phone is actually not bad .. online prices would be 24k for dual sim .. its actually good

- - - Updated - - -



ashs1 said:


> Agreed. The T2 probably has a much better Camera than Lumia 1320, Much better Build Quality than 1320/Mega 5.8. & probably a better display too..but don't you feel that the CPU/GPU combo ( Qualcomm MSM8928 Snapdragon 400/Quad-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A7/Adreno 305 ) for 26k is bit Overpriced ?



this is what i wrote in the last page

"i think what happened with t2 ultra is bad assembling with specs... the cpu and ram are complete entry level to mid rangers .. but they have paired it with a very good high end camera.. ( basing it on the pics leaked ) so in short its a mid range phone with an expensive camera.. lumia 1320 .. think of it as lumia 1320 + high end camera

so that extra premium is for the camera. this is a stupid decision since they can't price it in the territory of lumia 1320 because of expensive cost in manufacturing.. and pricing it for 30k for 1gb ram and Cortex A7 cpu is just plain dumb and laughable.. so they are stuck now.. this phone is going to see a crazy price drop soon in 1 month i expect it to come down 25k in 1 month just like what happened with desire 700.."

- - - Updated - - -

"i am so frustrated with qualcomm this year the problem is they don't have any good chip for 1st half of 2014 for midrangers..

OEM can't use old chips with adreno 320 like xperia SP,nexus 4 ( as they have been discontinued) the new chips are cortex a7 with the same old adreno 305 gpu.. so right now they only have adreno 305, and adreno 330, adreno 420( high end only)

adreno 405 will arrive by october/november.. till then only gpu is adreno 305 for low end , mid ranger and semi high end...
so there is no difference in gaming performance between a 7000 rs lumia 520 and 30,000 rs t2 ultra/ htc desire 816 and all the phones from 10,000 to 25000 will sport adreno 305 .. so in contrast last year phones will be so much better than this years phones like xperia sp, moto x, zr etc... and they will be cheaper"


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 20, 2014)

So if we leave high end gaming aside, is this a perfect device for ladies, for whome a good camera (not as good as Z1), big screen and a premiumed quality material is on top priority?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 20, 2014)

yup..I am guessing Gaming will be Just about Decent in T2Ultra..Its perfect for those people who give more importance to Camera, Display & looks.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 20, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> So if we leave high end gaming aside, is this a perfect device for ladies, for whome a good camera (not as good as Z1), big screen and a premiumed quality material is on top priority?



yup it's perfect for them.. just wait for 1week for a review.. hope this would be free from defects and reviews will be great


----------



## bnrf (Mar 21, 2014)

Presently Xperia is one of the highlighting mobiles in Indian market.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 21, 2014)

What is the reason, most of the people discourage for Sony over Samsung, in Android section, When Sony uses premiumed material over cheap plastic used by Samsung? Does Sony have poor support in india?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 21, 2014)

I am guessing at these 2 reasons : 

1. The UI of samsung .
2. Display is Samsung devices are usually much more Vibrant than sony..( first Impressions last long )


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> What is the reason, most of the people discourage for Sony over Samsung, in Android section, When Sony uses premiumed material over cheap plastic used by Samsung? Does Sony have poor support in india?



Last year more people have moved to Sony,Now many Indian realise Sony> Samsung


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 22, 2014)

Too bad!! Last night when I went to this Sony showroom in Vasant Lok, they said that they haven't received the supply yet, and I might have to wait till Monday. According to the news the devices should be available to each and every Sony showroom in Delhi by 20th.


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 22, 2014)

What is the release date and expected price of Xperia Z2?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Guys, Xperia Z1 compact is available on ebay for 30.6k, see here
Has anyone purchased from this seller before? If yes, how is the experience?


----------



## true_lies (Mar 28, 2014)

Any news of Xperia L getting the 4.3 or 4.4 treatment?

M got 4.3 early, so expecting at-least a 4.4 for L


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2014)

Is a price cut expected after z2 launch?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 29, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Any news of Xperia L getting the 4.3 or 4.4 treatment?
> 
> M got 4.3 early, so expecting at-least a 4.4 for L



More importantly, any news of updated config?


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2014)

Finally I got Xperia T2 Ultra on 27th. I would have got one day before. But only white was available. He specially arranged one black. Because black looks better for my wife. 

Seriously!!! from each and every angle its better than my dad's Lumia 1320. Galaxy Mega is not even close to this amazing device.

 In fact my wife was bit concerned, why such a good device is only for 25K. But looks like Sony will increase the price of this device once it is successful in india.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2014)

congrats...can you post some pics ...specially one in your hand ...its 6 inch...quiet big it seems


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 29, 2014)

Expected price of Galaxy S5 like phone is 51-53k. So will be of Xperia Z2 and HTC One M8.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> congrats...can you post some pics ...specially one in your hand ...its 6 inch...quiet big it seems



Despite being 6-inch it doesn't look big, and looks like a 6 inch version of iPhone. It looks perfect because of its super slim nature. My dad's Lumia 1320 looks big. But this device looks perfect. Even smaller devices like Galaxy Mega 5.8, Note 2 looks like BRICKS!!! in front of this amazing device. I will post some pics shortly

- - - Updated - - -



Dr. House said:


> Expected price of Galaxy S5 like phone is 51-53k. So will be of Xperia Z2 and HTC One M8.



BTW the launch pride of Xperia Z2 will be 54,990


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 29, 2014)

How can you say 54,990? 
Z1 compact like phone is at reasonable price. I guess Z2 would be around 45k.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> How can you say 54,990?
> Z1 compact like phone is at reasonable price. I guess Z2 would be around 45k.



Because I've confirmed it from Sony World. Z1 compact is a crappy device. When Z1 was launched it was around 44K. So Z2 is a true successor of Z1 will be 50+. 

You are comparing Z2 with Z1 COMPACT!!!! You should compare it with Z1, which is still around 36+ and Galaxy S4 which was 40+ at launch


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh damm 50k is a lot of money.  I was planning to upgrade but now stuck.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 29, 2014)

True, every device is a crappy device unless its the only one around


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 29, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> Z1 compact is a crappy device.



Wait, did I read it correctly ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 29, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Wait, did I read it correctly ?



Nothing crappy about the hardware. Software is full of bugs. Looks like Sony released the SW in a hurry. Same is applicable for Z1 also.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2014)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Nothing crappy about the hardware. Software is full of bugs. Looks like Sony released the SW in a hurry. Same is applicable for Z1 also.



Sony's firmware always has been buggy.

btw did you buy Z1 C ?


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 30, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z1 was full of bugs. Software and panel wise it sucked.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 30, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Oh damm 50k is a lot of money.  I was planning to upgrade but now stuck.


But then Galaxy S5 too is 50+. For the first time I would say that Sony flagship is better than Sammy flagship. 

The only problem with Z1 over Galaxy S4 was that Z1 is too big in size compared to S4, with screen size the same. I think this is the perfect time to launch a 6-inch phablet version of Xperia Z2, without compromising the camera, as they did with Xperia Z Ultra, which is nothing, but a joke

- - - Updated - - -





sujoyp said:


> congrats...can you post some pics ...specially one in your hand ...its 6 inch...quiet big it seems


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2014)

Z2 will be around 45k imo


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 30, 2014)

Yea.. The price of Z2 should be 45k and street/ebay would be around 42k. Complete VFM


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Z2 will be around 45k imo



If this would be the price when it is available I would surely buy it.

- - - Updated - - -



maverick786us said:


> But then Galaxy S5 too is 50+. For the first time I would say that Sony flagship is better than Sammy flagship.
> 
> The only problem with Z1 over Galaxy S4 was that Z1 is too big in size compared to S4, with screen size the same. I think this is the perfect time to launch a 6-inch phablet version of Xperia Z2, without compromising the camera, as they did with Xperia Z Ultra, which is nothing, but a joke
> 
> ...



Well may be but now the sizes are just a number as far as phone manufacturers are concerned. If the device is beautiful and sturdy it serves half of the purpose.


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 30, 2014)

What matters more is width of the phone. You hold it like that way.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 30, 2014)

Overall the point is Xperia T2 Ultra looks amazing, despite its amazing size. Its neither too big as Z Ultra, and smaller phablets like Note 2, Galaxy Mega 5.8 etc looks like a brick in front of it


----------



## rish1 (Mar 31, 2014)

ok so i was away for a few days..

some thoughts

*Xperia E1 - awesome performance....!!*

I don't know whether the chip name is officially wrong or what..

antutu score - 13 k

quadrant - 5.5k  s duos 2- 3.5k

gpu performance same as adreno 305

whereas s duos 2 scores around 9k and has a shitty gpu..

its 8500 now and I think a complete value for money think of it as lumia 520 on Android.. with music focused features

with kitkat this is the best vfm smartphone sub 10k.. and good price..

- - - Updated - - -



maverick786us said:


> Finally I got Xperia T2 Ultra on 27th. I would have got one day before. But only white was available. He specially arranged one black. Because black looks better for my wife.
> 
> Seriously!!! from each and every angle its better than my dad's Lumia 1320. Galaxy Mega is not even close to this amazing device.
> 
> In fact my wife was bit concerned, why such a good device is only for 25K. But looks like Sony will increase the price of this device once it is successful in india.



congrats..!!
don't worry price won't go high simply because the CPU/ram are entry level/midrange parts .. they have used the extra money nicely by providing great screen , build and camera

the cheapest online price is now 23000
the price is excellent now.. total vfm at 23k

- - - Updated - - -

my estimate for xperia Z2 is 46999

let's see if I am right again or not


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 1, 2014)

rish said:


> ok so i was away for a few days..
> 
> some thoughts
> 
> ...



I have already purchased this device, so I am not worried. In fact I want its price to go up so that I can say that I have a premium device


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

maverick786us said:


> I have already purchased this device, so I am not worried. In fact I want its price to go up so that I can say that I have a premium device



Thanks for the pics ...T2 is 6 incher and does not look that big at all ...good that sony did not increase the size


----------



## rish1 (Apr 5, 2014)

* - Xperia SP successor comming Up...*

Unannounced Sony D5103 Spotted On Database of POSTEL Indonesia

Probable Specs

-4.8 inch 720P IPS display
- Snapdragon 800
- 2 Gb ram
- Android 4.4
- 8 Mp camera

Price around - 27k


----------



## true_lies (Apr 5, 2014)

^ its the Xperia G


----------



## rish1 (Apr 5, 2014)

true_lies said:


> ^ its the Xperia G



i don't think so..

i think the Xperia G ( previously talked ) that was supposed to compete with moto G has been renamed to Xperia M2  ...

if We believe that this one( D5103) is indeed what the specs say it is then the only difference between Xperia M2 and D5103 is what Resolution ? one is 840 x 960 and one is 720P ... rest everything same even the Screen Size ? then sony would be competing with itself ? 

xperia M and L though were also quite similar but still there was 5-6 months gap between those 2 and L had higher Cam, screen size ,  internal memory

but Xperia M2 and D5103 doesn't seem to have any difference except a probable Ips 720p display.. and i think 5 series is reserved for 25k range phones.. something is wrong.. that is why i think it is Xperia SP succesor with snapdragon 800.. also if you check 1st post then you can see that there was a device D5303 that scored 30,000 on antutu which is only possible by snapdragon 800.. so i think this is not Xperia G ( originally thought to be moto G competitior ).

either gsmarena is wrong or Sony is not thinking straight


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 8, 2014)

Still no date or pricing for Xperia Z2 launch. People are moving for Galaxy S5 now.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 21, 2014)

Sony's totally lost it, Xperia M2 priced at 22K.
Better to buy the L90 or even Xperia SP for that matter


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2014)

^Xperia M2 is actually Xperia C2


----------



## ZTR (Apr 29, 2014)

*blog.gsmarena.com/achievement-unlocked-sony-experimenting-game-like-ui/


----------



## Superayush (Apr 29, 2014)

ZTR said:


> *blog.gsmarena.com/achievement-unlocked-sony-experimenting-game-like-ui/



Well that's something new  hopefully it has option to disable too in case user dosent wish to play to unlock all


----------



## matrixx (May 1, 2014)

rish said:


> ok so i was away for a few days..
> 
> some thoughts
> 
> ...


 Hows speed performance of 512 mb RAM. Any lagging experience? Where it stands in Gaming scale ?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 1, 2014)

rish said:


> ok so i was away for a few days..
> 
> some thoughts
> 
> ...



oh great
BTW how does Xperia E1 is against micromax and indian phones in 10k segment ?


----------



## rish1 (May 1, 2014)

512 mb ram is very less if android version is jellybean.. 

for kitkat it will work great.. sony has issued official announcement that it will get kitkat but when nobody knows .. till then there will be some hicups/force closes while gaming heavily..

the reviews mentions otherwise it has a smooth UI...

sony has dropped the price to 7k from my last reply which is great and reasonable since it has 512 mb ram ...

this phone needs root + kitkat badly .. 

against indian brands karbon s1 plus at 5.6k is much more vfm.. and other phones even though this has better performance but you get extra goodies in indian brands such as cam,flash,ram


----------



## matrixx (May 2, 2014)

rish, as you know i'm rigorously searching VFM phone ~10k from international brand only.
XP-L & M first in mind but 512 mb RAM in M & old android restrain me a lot. Why Sony ruin their premium line-M & L by not introducing/supporting Android kit kat? 

Second thoughts comes in mind for M2 - latest Android but way out of budget.


----------



## ZTR (May 2, 2014)

matrixx said:


> rish, as you know i'm rigorously searching VFM phone ~10k from international brand only.
> XP-L & M first in mind but 512 mb RAM in M & old android restrain me a lot. Why Sony ruin their premium line-M & L by not introducing/supporting Android kit kat?
> 
> Second thoughts comes in mind for M2 - latest Android but way out of budget.



M has 1 GB RAM and has gotten Android 4.3 and will also get 4.4 in the near future.


----------



## matrixx (May 2, 2014)

ZTR said:


> M has 1 GB RAM and has gotten Android 4.3 and will also get 4.4 in the near future.


 U meant, L will not get andi upgrades!

M & L have system chip MSM 8227 & MSM 8230 respectively with same krait processor. Does this makes L powerful over M? Or L simplay has 8mp & 4.3" screen size with same features of M?

Other than Moto E & LG 65, is other upcoming phone should we wait to compare with M & L.?


----------



## ZTR (May 2, 2014)

matrixx said:


> U meant, L will not get andi upgrades!
> 
> M & L have system chip MSM 8227 & MSM 8230 respectively with same krait processor. Does this makes L powerful over M? Or L simplay has 8mp & 4.3" screen size with same features of M?
> 
> Other than Moto E & LG 65, is other upcoming phone should we wait to compare with M & L.?



L has same features but with a bigger screen and 8mp camera
And even L will get KitKat along with M


----------



## rish1 (May 7, 2014)

matrixx said:


> rish, as you know i'm rigorously searching VFM phone ~10k from international brand only.
> XP-L & M first in mind but 512 mb RAM in M & old android restrain me a lot. Why Sony ruin their premium line-M & L by not introducing/supporting Android kit kat?
> 
> Second thoughts comes in mind for M2 - latest Android but way out of budget.



Xperia M has 1 gb ram..
Xperia L has 4.3 inch , 8 mp camera and 8 gb internal memory and a curvy Arc Design


Xperia M came with android 4.2 and has been upgraded to Android 4.3 .. 
Xperial L will be updated to Android 4.3 as well but that also came with Android 4.2

phones under Rs 15000 are not expected to be updated at all going by past trends.. Sony was generous enough to update Xperia M to android 4.3 . i don't see it getting updated to Android 4.4

only Moto was able to update ..

Xperia L hasn't received any rumors of Android 4.3 yet so i am guessing Sony is directly going to jump ship to Android 4.4 for Xperia L

If you are going for under 10,000 Rs i would suggest Moto E hands down there is no competition a new thread has been created and it is launching on may 13 for Rs 8999.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/183510-moto-e-discussion-thread.html

*Earlier in this thread i termed Xperia E1 as the best phone for the price but now after the launch of moto E .. I would suggest anyone shopping in this range to extend his budget and buy Motorola Moto E. *


----------



## Aakarshan (May 7, 2014)

I have to buy a new phone in 18K .i am inclined towards Sony xperia SP.but i want to know that is it a right decision for the budget of 18K for right now.Should i wait for some time for the other devices to come.As M2 is released.Which devices are going to released till next year?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 7, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> I have to buy a new phone in 18K .i am inclined towards Sony xperia SP.but i want to know that is it a right decision for the budget of 18K for right now.Should i wait for some time for the other devices to come.As M2 is released.Which devices are going to released till next year?



M2 is crap compared to sp.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 7, 2014)

Xperia Z2 launching tomorrow. 

MRP 51990

MOP/Online/Street Price 49990

Smartband and cover Free

*www.gizbot.com/mobile/exclusive-sony-xperia-z2-could-be-bundled-with-smartband-in-india-017054.html


----------



## .DMG (May 7, 2014)

I was sooo in the market for a T2 Ultra. But it will never get a forum on XDA by the looks of it and thats what is holding me back. I need my root.


----------



## rish1 (May 8, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Xperia Z2 launching tomorrow.
> 
> MRP 51990
> 
> ...



launched smart move they reduced the mrp to 49990


----------



## Roshan9415 (May 8, 2014)

hope xperia z1 price decrease


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

*This should raise some eyebrows.... * for those who are familiar with gsmarena reviews.... these are without any battery savers



*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/sony-xperia-t2-ultra/gsmarena_104.jpg




*and the great camera ... some saying even better than Xperia Z1 camera.. in auto mode *


*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_t2_ultra-review-1075p8.php

*full review*

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_t2_ultra-review-1075.php


----------



## matrixx (May 10, 2014)

rish,

Does T2 screen sounds too much big like other droid. I heard sony screen not that too big! Sony fits in my bill as looks great for female hand. An imported Old T is selling on TE but their 4.1 version stops me.


----------



## rish1 (May 10, 2014)

matrixx said:


> rish,
> 
> Does T2 screen sounds too much big like other droid. I heard sony screen not that too big! Sony fits in my bill as looks great for female hand. An imported Old T is selling on TE but their 4.1 version stops me.


 
if you are buying imported phone .. then nexus 4 and xperia SP were both available for 15k till yesterday.. no warranty on nexus 4

Sony phones are usually big compared to screen size as they have quite large bezzels.. exception - xperia zl

Xperia T looks like a good phone and gsmarena says it is upgradable to android 4.3 

but i am concerned about the battery backup.. 1650 mah for 4.5 inch seems very less.. rest the phone looks good


----------



## matrixx (May 10, 2014)

zl is 5 incher. L on mind but overpriced. LG ASS question in small town residing in. Moto E out of race since no front cam. Moto G not impressed after playing friend phone twicely. 

Nexus 4 & SP : pick nexus 4 any day. No warrantee offers .. hmm.. i'm too much suspicious guy.. 

Lenovo seems business phone. Wish to give her good look phone like L..

HTC: too much impressed as "gal" phone design, but cant find any suggesions !! desire 501? or desire 301 (with 1 GB RAM)? or what?

can't finalize since a month... damn...

Edit: Nexus -4 ext.storage provide or not? Hows battery back up & camera ?


----------



## rish1 (May 17, 2014)

Here is the update schedule..

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Sony-Xperia-KitKat-Schedule.jpg?2cf585


----------



## Don_1 (May 17, 2014)

just checked out z2 at croma, excellent phone but bigger than m8 and s5..............which might right now be the only issue against it.


----------



## ithehappy (May 18, 2014)

Anyone here has Z1 Compact?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Anyone here has Z1 Compact?



Yes..


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes..


How's the vibration strength? And earpiece call quality? I mean by default, without modifying anything.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> How's the vibration strength? And earpiece call quality? I mean by default, without modifying anything.



The phone is not with me and I haven't used it to the extent of answering you (and letting your precious money go... )

If you can wait for couple of days, I'll check the phone manually or will ask the current owner today if you're in hurry.


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> The phone is not with me and I haven't used it to the extent of answering you (and letting your precious money go... )
> 
> If you can wait for couple of days, I'll check the phone manually or will ask the current owner today if you're in hurry.


I have more than two days. So I will wait for your input


----------



## Dr. House (May 19, 2014)

Where is the cheapest deal for Xperia Z2 without that wrist band and cover?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I have more than two days. So I will wait for your input



I asked the owner today.

She said that the vibration is not that strong as compared to Y duos (her previous phone). So if the phone lies on the bed in vibration mode, you _might _miss the call.

Regarding earpiece volume, it's absolutely fine (I have tested that too) but low in headsets which is well known. So she bought another headset to overcome that problem as she isn't such techno friendly to try any mod.

Final verdict, as I'd say, go and check out the phone personally. Investing 30k+ in something after believing on a public feedback which _might _not solve the problem for you and that too when the problem was stupendously weird enough to force you sell a 40k phone. I hope I'm clear. 

PS: Typical problems have always got typical (personal) solutions.


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot Sujay. Well I think I'll give up on vibration. I was walking today I couldn't felt the M7 vibrating in my pocket! So if I don't feel that, I won't feel another phone. Gotta buy one of those crazy smartband! 

Good to know earpiece volume was okay. Music volume will be low, I knew that. It's good actually. Most Indians use to listen at more than 80% volume, God knows how, and why! 

If I get time I'll go to store and check it personally. But thanks once again.


----------



## rish1 (May 20, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Thanks a lot Sujay. Well I think I'll give up on vibration. I was walking today I couldn't felt the M7 vibrating in my pocket! So if I don't feel that, I won't feel another phone. Gotta buy one of those crazy smartband!
> 
> Good to know earpiece volume was okay. Music volume will be low, I knew that. It's good actually. Most Indians use to listen at more than 80% volume, God knows how, and why!
> 
> If I get time I'll go to store and check it personally. But thanks once again.



its not about 80 % volume.. its actually about the background noise.. our ears are very very good at adapting..

if you are in a Quite room with Ac , sony volume levels will be fine.. and 60-70  % volume levels are more than enough but if you are in a crowded place such as buses,metros,traffic then you won't be able to hear a thing.. its best to have the full range and adjust it according to the needs.. forget Outer ear earphones completely 

A good in ear Noise cancellation ear phone are a must with sony phone..


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2014)

rish said:


> its not about 80 % volume.. its actually about the background noise.. our ears are very very good at adapting..
> 
> if you are in a Quite room with Ac , sony volume levels will be fine.. and 60-70  % volume levels are more than enough but if you are in a crowded place such as buses,metros,traffic then you won't be able to hear a thing.. its best to have the full range and adjust it according to the needs.. forget Outer ear earphones completely
> 
> A good in ear Noise cancellation ear phone are a must with sony phone..


Hmm, didn't ever think about those crap non in ear headphones. That should be the reason. Never really used them. The last and only time I used it was with iPod Touch, undoubtedly the crappiest audio combo I have ever used.

Still, I mean people like to listen at loud volumes. When I stayed in hostel, all my friends used to listen to my W990 at night, and I always kept it at half volume or less, and each time they complaint and turned the volume up at 8-9 dots out of 10. And that IEM with W990 was pretty decent one for noise cancelling, and it was obviously inside, so only sound was of fan / AC.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2014)

I have adapted myself to as low volumes as possible. I can hear the sounds clearly through earpiece at lowest volume when others feel the maximum is just OK. :/

See many people listening via headphones when the person beside them hears more than them.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Thanks a lot Sujay. Well I think I'll give up on vibration. I was walking today I couldn't felt the M7 vibrating in my pocket! So if I don't feel that, I won't feel another phone. Gotta buy one of those crazy smartband!
> 
> Good to know earpiece volume was okay. Music volume will be low, I knew that. It's good actually. Most Indians use to listen at more than 80% volume, God knows how, and why!
> 
> If I get time I'll go to store and check it personally. But thanks once again.



The phone is as snappy as one can be with a very good cam. It was my first choice to buy for myself (which is probably ending abruptly). Hell of a phone.

But buy only white or black, if you do. Prefer the white though.


----------



## ashs1 (May 21, 2014)

4.4 update rolled out for Z, ZR, ZL.. 

M2, T2 Ultra & E1 will receive Android kitkat 4.4 in July..

& according to various links, it looks like 4.3 JB will be the end of the road for Xperia L.. :/ There's no news of 4.4 for XL ..If this is true, i hope they roll out a bug-free 4.3

Source : *www.xperiablog.net/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 21, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> 4.4 update rolled out for Z, ZR, ZL..
> 
> M2, T2 Ultra & *E1 will receive Android kitkat 4.4 in July*..
> 
> ...



Kitkat for low end E1 but not for mid ranger Xperia L?
 go home sony, you're drunk


----------



## srkmish (May 22, 2014)

is this a strategy to phase out less selling models. e1 im assuming would have sold more due to cheaper price


----------



## rish1 (May 22, 2014)

^^its a stratergy to sell more newer devices.. what will sony get if it updates Xperia L to android 4.4 ? nothing but by updating all the newly launched models they will be able to sell it more..


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2014)

And along that there is a 18 months update cycle for the phones.  And I think it is 18 months old.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 22, 2014)

Still no update notification for Xperia ZL


----------



## KayKashyap (May 22, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> 4.4 update rolled out for z, zr, zl..
> 
> M2, t2 ultra & e1 will receive android kitkat 4.4 in july..
> 
> ...



i know that feel bro!


----------



## rish1 (May 23, 2014)

> A previously unknown Sony Xperia handset has graced GFXBench's benchmarking suite, leaving a trail of hardware specs. Code-named D2403, the device's moniker reminds a lot of that of the Xperia M2 (D2303/D2305/D2306), and that's not even half of it.
> 
> Before getting into the rest of the similarities, the still mysterious D2403 differs in one very obvious way: it's got a 4.4-inch 540 x 960 pixel (qHD) display, in contrast to the 5-inch M2. That said, the D2403 appears to be powered a very similar hardware configuration, including a 1.2GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon chip with an Adreno 305 GPU (likely the Snapdragon 400 MSM8926), 1GB of RAM, and an 8-megapixel rear shooter (0.3MP at the front). The only other clue we have is that the device that was tested seemingly sported 16GB of on-board storage, which is rather healthy in this class.
> 
> ...



Don't know what is sony thinking.. they are going downhill in mid range ... this chip should be regarded as outdated by now for new launches..


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

Is there a reliable site like displaymate who has already covered the display of Z2?


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Is there a reliable site like displaymate who has already covered the display of Z2?



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3pY-eG2Bs0

search more youtube comparison videos

i don't think anybody does a detailed review of display with all the bechmarking..

gsmarena is fairly good with some of the theoretical benchmarks

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z2-review-1078p3.php


----------



## randomuser111 (May 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Is there a reliable site like displaymate who has already covered the display of Z2?



What are your apprehensions regarding the display ? I'm surprised you even asked this as there is no major issue with the Z2 screen except for slightly lower sunlight legibility compared to some other high end devices.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> What are your apprehensions regarding the display ? I'm surprised you even asked this as there is no major issue with the Z2 screen except for slightly lower sunlight legibility compared to some other high end devices.



No apprehensions, I'm just curious to know why Sony over saturated the display! Maybe to match the S5 display and it's colours, not maybe that's the reason I guess. I just wanted to read more about it and I only follow Displaymate but they haven't covered the Z2 yet!


----------



## randomuser111 (May 29, 2014)

Displaymate is actually crap, especially after their horrible review on the S5 claiming it to be the best smartphone screen ever.

Anyway look at these videos

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS5DlQIhLTM

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY6zp42qGnI


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Displaymate is actually crap, especially after their horrible review on the S5 claiming it to be the best smartphone screen ever.
> 
> Anyway look at these videos


Umm, don't know! I've found them to be pretty spot on on previous occasions! S5's display could be the best, I don't see a problem with that. They clearly mentioned that _movie_ mode provided the excellent pre-calibrated results, and that's what I use on AMOLED displays anyway.

Anyway, will look at the above videos at night, thanks.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 29, 2014)

They are completely wrong on the S5 display. Check S5 Anandtech review or check out the video on S5 by Erica Griffin or even DigitalVersus. All these sites have found similar measurements for the S5 and the results are far from the best.  It's a decent display and has better color accuracy compared to S4 and previous Galaxies but still nowhere near phones like Iphone 5S/C, Nexus 5, Lumia 1520, HTC One M8 etc

Which is why it's never wise to trust one site above others. Look at DXOMark, they claim Z2 has the best smartphone camera, even ahead of Lumia 1020 and 808 Pureview. We all know how true that is


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

Whoa.. Random is back .. By the way, what's up with the apple logo from a song fanboy?


----------



## sushovan (May 29, 2014)

Apple has acquired random lol


----------



## randomuser111 (May 29, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Apple has acquired random lol



Hahaha yes


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

So what now? You are a Apple Fanboy ( Hope you are not )  ?


----------



## randomuser111 (May 30, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> So what now? You are a Apple Fanboy ( Hope you are not )  ?



Not an Apple "fanboy" but just like it.  At least not yet and don't think I would be but as of now only Apple products seem desirable to me after Sony broke my heart 

Haha what I mean is, the Sony I loved is dead now. They stopped making VAIO, are about to sell their TV division and home entertainment product divisions. And even the Xperia business is at risk. I loved the Sony that made the best screens in the business, the best Televisions in the business and the most unique and stylish products out there.

Sony in 2014 ? - Not a single unique product, BRAVIA flagship is worse than LG sets, no new home entertainment products, overall just hanging in there until its forced to sell the electronics business completely.


----------



## matrixx (May 30, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Not an Apple "fanboy" but just like it.  At least not yet and don't think I would be but as of now only Apple products seem desirable to me after Sony broke my heart
> 
> Haha what I mean is, the Sony I loved is dead now. They stopped making VAIO, are about to sell their TV division and home entertainment product divisions. And even the Xperia business is at risk. I loved the Sony that made the best screens in the business, the best Televisions in the business and the most unique and stylish products out there.


I pray Sony Director read this .. I too Sony lover since my oldy W810i...
Sony is not a company dying like this..IMPO. They surely raise up...


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 30, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Not an Apple "fanboy" but just like it.  At least not yet and don't think I would be but as of now only Apple products seem desirable to me after Sony broke my heart
> 
> Haha what I mean is, the Sony I loved is dead now. They stopped making VAIO, are about to sell their TV division and home entertainment product divisions. And even the Xperia business is at risk. I loved the Sony that made the best screens in the business, the best Televisions in the business and the most unique and stylish products out there.
> 
> Sony in 2014 ? - Not a single unique product, BRAVIA flagship is worse than LG sets, no new home entertainment products, overall just hanging in there until its forced to sell the electronics business completely.



Woah.. Nevermind.. But dont ever be a Samsung fan And apple fan  Be a Google fan


----------



## rish1 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Sony unveils Xperia T3 - 'the world's slimmest 5.3" smartphone'*



We kid, but the svelte T3 is indeed very thin at just 7mm, and if you are worried about the IPS-LCD Triluminos screen resolution, you can relax now - it's decent at 720x1280 pixels, with 277ppi pixel density. The processing power is a bit on the slow side for today's standards, as the Xperia T3 gets powered by a 1.4 GHz quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 processor, but hey, this is the new midrange now, and it looks pretty svelte with the 150.7 x 77 x 7 mm chassis, built around a stainless steel frame, with an aluminum power/lock key on the side.

The memory situation includes 1 GB of RAM, 8 GB of internal storage, and a microSD slot that takes up to 32 GB cards, if you want more. There is an 8 MP Exmor RS sensor on the back for snapping and 1080p video purposes, and a 1.1 MP front-facing camera that does 720p recordings. Power is provided by a 2500 mAh battery, that Sony cites as good for 12 hours and 46 minutes of talk times, and 8 hours and 14 minutes of video playback, which is quite the good result. Naturally, Android 4.4 KitKat with Sony's own Xperia UI are loaded on the handset, too. The Xperia T3 will be available in three colors - black, white and violet - and should be hitting the shelves by the end of July for a midrange price tag.


Xperia T3 -- Introducing the world's slimmest 5.3-inch smartphone* - YouTube


*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/06/sony-xperia-t3/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 3, 2014)

Any idea on the approx pricing???


----------



## rish1 (Jun 3, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Any idea on the approx pricing???



around 21k

bad move by sony....

they should have launched this phone with snapdragon 610 + 2 gb ram and priced it at 25k and launched it after 2 months ...

they already have M2 , t2 ultra in this price range , 

t3 just has bigger display and resolution, which is a just a minor difference  .. plus it is soon going to get outdated after launch


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2014)

rish said:


> around 21k
> 
> bad move by sony....
> 
> ...




Hahahaha well all I can say is don't have much expectations from Sony this year lol

Guess what the Z3 brings ?

Almost nothing

Same CPU, RAM, Memory, Display, camera as Z2 but in a newer slimmer design. 

No QHD display, no Snapdragon 805, no 4GB RAM


----------



## rish1 (Jun 3, 2014)

randomuser111 said:


> Hahahaha well all I can say is don't have much expectations from Sony this year lol
> 
> Guess what the Z3 brings ?
> 
> ...



edit - just checked doomloard's leak  .. damn who will buy Z3 then only for design ? atleast 805 was a must..
4gb ram isn't that big deal right now , and no Qhd is actually better .. but No snapdragon 805 ?? this is shocking..
really the worst move.. it won't be selling much without 805.. they axed themselves on the foot..

if it doesn't make it to z3 .. then i am sure z4 will be launched this year as well  haha.. sony seems to be in a hurry pumping flagship after flagship

they can't be that dumb .. where is the team that designed 2013 phones ..the only real good phones launched by sony this year are z2 and t2 ultra and z1 c,  though overpriced by sony's last year standards

they didn't even launched the SP successor with snapdragon 800 till now which we were discussing in the first few pages..

so that's why you switched to apple ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 3, 2014)

^

Yes


----------



## sushovan (Jun 4, 2014)

Thankfully I got my SP before Sony decided to withdraw stocks to sell their overpriced crap like M2, L2 etc.  Sony is going the shamesung way


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, what's apple doing then? Only company which is innovative is LG.. But I just love the design of Xperia..


----------



## dude1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Guys got myself Xperia Z1 COMPACT!!!
It's  beautiful and fast... Really cool device. With great battery backup.It's a pokemon (pocketable monster )!


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 22, 2014)

^ Congrats


Guys, it seems that the camera flash of my xperia L is not working. It was working fine few days back. The phone has hardly been mishandled since its purchase.
I tried repairing the software using the PC companion, but it didn't work.
I am planning to submit it to the service centre tomorow. & i just noticed that the phone side panel has a very slight scratch/small crack near the power button.
Will they accept the phone under warranty or is it void due to physical damage ?  :/


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 23, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> ^ Congrats
> 
> 
> Guys, it seems that the camera flash of my xperia L is not working. It was working fine few days back. The phone has hardly been mishandled since its purchase.
> ...



Did you try if the LED flash is working with the Xperia Diagnostics app ?


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 23, 2014)

yup.  I tried the Xperia Diagnostics app.. LED flash still didn't work 

& it seems that if i slightly press the area under the flash, it works/blinks for just a sec... weird..


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 30, 2014)

Need a stable kitkat rom for xperia ZL. Had searched in XDA, but confused which to choose.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sony Plans To Launch 5 Smartphones With MediaTek Chips In 2015 | Gizmodo India

chipset - mediatek mtk6732

- - - Updated - - -

Sony Xperia C3 breaks cover, teased as the first selfie phone - GSMArena.com news

Photos of Xperia C3 “Selfie” phone from Sony, leaked - Android Community

Sony Xperia C3 ePrice.HK exclusive footage - YouTube

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Xperia-Selfie-Phone_1-640x462.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Sony announces Xperia C3 selfie smartphone - Smartphone with a Front flash LED !!*



> *static.xperiablog.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/1_Xperia_C3_Group_Colours_Front-640x444.jpg
> 
> Sony has unveiled the Xperia C3 (D2533) and Xperia C3 Dual (D2502), a device Sony is dubbing “the world’s best selfie smartphone“. Sony’s confidence comes from a 5MP 720p wide-angle (25mm with 80 degree field of view) front camera (with Superior Auto mode support) tied with a soft LED flash. Photos can be taken by double tapping the back cover or using Smile Shutter.
> 
> ...



Full Specs : Xperiaâ„¢ C3 - Developer World

Source : Sony announces Xperia C3 selfie smartphone | Xperia Blog


----------



## rish1 (Jul 23, 2014)

sony has become* Mad* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sony Xperia T3 launched in India for Rs. 27990


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2014)

^ Sony trying to be samdung


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Sony trying to be samdung


Sony is worse! What's wrong with you people? Just need anything to bring Samsung up. Jeez!


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *Sony announces Xperia C3 selfie smartphone - Smartphone with a Front flash LED !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wao Selfie Smartphone  Who will buy them


----------



## rish1 (Aug 25, 2014)

sony continues its *Madness*


Sony Xperia C3 selfie smartphone launched in India for Rs. 23990


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Extremely bad pricing.
GO home sony..you're way too high.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 25, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Extremely bad pricing.
> GO home sony..you're way too high.



they finally surpassed HTC for the company with "Best Overpriced Products "

apple is the god though


----------



## theserpent (Sep 2, 2014)

Xperia E3 with snapdragon 400 might launch @ 15k


----------



## rish1 (Sep 3, 2014)

not even worth to create a special topic.. will be priced super high as usual.. don't know what happened to them

Sony announces Xperia Z3, Z3 Compact and E3 at IFA 2014 - GSMArena.com news


*Xperia z3 same as Z2 *

*Xperia z3 compact *

The Xperia Z3 Compact is the sequel to the highly capable Xperia Z1 Compact flagship. As before, the Z3 Compact is simply a smaller version of the Xperia Z3, with the same robust processor and graphics chip.
It obviously comes with a smaller screen diagonal than the Z3, but it does come in at 4.6" - larger than the 4.3" of the Xperia Z1 Compact. The screen resolution remains at 720p, however, and the RAM has been downgraded to 2GB. The 2,600mAh battery is another step down from the 3,100mAh unit on the Xperia Z3, but greater than the 2,300mAh unit found on the Xperia Z1 Compact.


*Xperia E3 *

Finally, the Xperia E3 is touted by Sony as being their cheapest LTE phone, offering a 4.5-inch 480 x 854px display, quad-core 1.2GHz processor, and Adreno 305 graphics. There's a 5MP/1.3MP camera combo, 1GB of RAM, and 4GB of internal storage. It's all powered by a 2,330mAh battery.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 3, 2014)

What's wrong with Sony? Z3 looks same to me, other then the overall decreased dimensions (how much I am not sure though), it's another Z2! 

Love the Z3 Compact though, but I was strongly wishing the rear would not be made if stupid glass again. Uff!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2014)

Z3 compact looks sooooooooooo lovely 

Especially, the photos at Verge are superb. I have already told my mom that I want this, anyhow 

Hands-on with Sony'''s new Xperia Z3 Compact | The Verge


----------



## rish1 (Sep 5, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Z3 compact looks sooooooooooo lovely
> 
> Especially, the photos at Verge are superb. I have already told my mom that I want this, anyhow
> 
> Hands-on with Sony'''s new Xperia Z3 Compact | The Verge



wait for the pricing , going by their recent strategy i think they will price it 38-40k this time


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2014)

rish said:


> wait for the pricing , going by their recent strategy i think they will price it 38-40k this time



Yeah, that's also my strategy. If at all, I end up buying it, that will be at least after 2 months after some price drop.

Last year, I really craved to buy Z1C but couldn't due to financial restrictions.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 5, 2014)

Sony really needs to reduce their bezels.. Plus we need some 'innovative'  products. Not the same old revamped versions of previous phones..


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Z3 compact looks sooooooooooo lovely
> 
> Especially, the photos at Verge are superb. I have already told my mom that I want this, anyhow
> 
> Hands-on with Sony'''s new Xperia Z3 Compact | The Verge



Z3 Compact is great, agreed.
If cost is affordable for me, I'll decide one between Z3C & Galaxy Alpha


----------



## guru_da_preet (Sep 6, 2014)

Any idea when the Z3 Compact is coming out...I need to get back to android...IOS just does not meet my requirements


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2014)

guru_da_preet said:


> Any idea when the Z3 Compact is coming out...I need to get back to android...IOS just does not meet my requirements



Going by last year, it will at least take 2-3 months to come in India.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 6, 2014)

z3 and z3c Launch will be much early this time.. expect both of them in stores in october itself


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2014)

based on previous Xperia E and E1, can we expect E3 to be priced ~8k ?


----------



## rish1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> based on previous Xperia E and E1, can we expect E3 to be priced ~8k ?



you can expect something like Xperia M to Xperia M2 in pricing.. 

IPS screen from sony under 10k No way......!!! 

expect this to come at 13-14k


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 8, 2014)

The Z3 Compact is the only Sony phone to look forward to in the remaining part of 2014
Cmon Sony, set your sh*t right, you are losing the momentum of 2013


----------



## rish1 (Sep 13, 2014)

this is awesssoommeeeeeee... 

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/sony-xperia-z3-compact/battest.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> z3 and z3c Launch will be much early this time.



Sony Xperia Z3 launching in India on September 19 , Z3 C should be available in September as well


----------



## guru_da_preet (Sep 13, 2014)

rish said:


> this is awesssoommeeeeeee...
> 
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/sony-xperia-z3-compact/battest.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 13, 2014)

guru_da_preet said:


> rish said:
> 
> 
> > this is awesssoommeeeeeee...
> ...


----------



## rish1 (Sep 18, 2014)

> Sony has revised its results forecast for the fiscal year and it's not pretty. The company now predicts a $1.7 billion (¥180 billion) in losses, which is 4 times the amount it predicted in its last assessment, back in July.
> 
> The predicted losses come from the company's Mobile Communications segment's Mid-Range Plan (MRP). Apparently, while the tech world is impressed with Sony's flagship Z series, its low- and mid-class phones are generally lost in obscurity.
> 
> The MRP's initial goal was to achieve a sales growth, however, it seems that didn't work out as planned. Sony now says it has revised the plan, keeping lower expectations of cash flow in mind. The new MRP aims to reduce risk and volatility, which, according to Sony, means a reduction of its mid-range devices. As far as flagships go – these will receive marketing strategy tweaks in different geographical areas.



keep making the same mistake as HTC did in terms of overpricing and sony you will be out soon


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 18, 2014)

Lol that's not the problem for Sony. They can make 10 times more loss and keep going on for another 20 years or so.
The problem is they are killing their own brand image by producing ordinary phones at extraordinary price.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2014)

Sony is expecting a huge loss this quater.
But yeah Z3 compact looks sexy.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 19, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Lol that's not the problem for Sony. They can make 10 times more loss and keep going on for another 20 years or so.
> The problem is they are killing their own brand image by producing ordinary phones at extraordinary price.



20 years ? lol.. 

analysts are predicting 2 years

Sony has 78% Chance to Go Bankrupt in Two Years, says Macroaxis | TechnoBuffalo

sony is in a very bad shape bro

their PC business tanked and they sold it off
Their TV business is a loss making machine 
its only their Playstation business that is doing great
their mobile business is very small.. 
their studio business is showing good signs..

as a sony fan i hope they recover soon


----------



## guru_da_preet (Sep 19, 2014)

I just hope they don't overprice the only phone i've ever wanted to buy at launch....


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 19, 2014)

rish said:


> 20 years ? lol..
> 
> analysts are predicting 2 years
> 
> ...


Those numbers could just be off. I won't take that article seriously at all. Anyway, it's clear that Sony isn't doing great, so that's a worry for me.
Their TV business is making a loss? How on earth is that even possible? They still make the best televisions! Or now that bloody Xiaomi is making televisions too? 

Sony is making decent mobile phones. Their televisions are of premium quality. They make fantastic cameras, and basically their NEX is the best m43, they make some fantastic IEM and other audio equipments! I'm not seeing how they are making the loss actually!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2014)

^ they do make TV's too 

Mi TV - mi.com


----------



## rish1 (Sep 19, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Those numbers could just be off. I won't take that article seriously at all. Anyway, it's clear that Sony isn't doing great, so that's a worry for me.
> Their TV business is making a loss? How on earth is that even possible? They still make the best televisions! Or now that bloody Xiaomi is making televisions too?
> 
> Sony is making decent mobile phones. Their televisions are of premium quality. They make fantastic cameras, and basically their NEX is the best m43, they make some fantastic IEM and other audio equipments! I'm not seeing how they are making the loss actually!



its only their tv business that is taking the whole company down..

Xiaomi TV is there as well but it isn't impacting the sales .. 

Panasonic and Samsung have eaten their whole business.. though they do make premium best in class LEd but panasonic and samsung are way cheaper than sony giving same image quality for 20 % less price , Samsung used to be cheaper before as well when Bravia was the king but since then Brand image of Samsung has sky rocketed after Galaxy S2 , hence Samsung is considered greater or on par now with sony nowadays and the advertisement they do is huge .. and it is cheaper so people are ditching sony in favour of Samsung and panasonic.. TV business has been churning losses from past 2 years.. that is why sony had to do restructuring, job cuts.. plus they lost quite good money on some flop movies that tanked at hollywood in 2013.. 

in camera business point and shoot business is depleting because of smartphones , in DSLR they already have heavy competition ..

plus in PS3 their blueray business is in deeep RED , as people are using online means nowadays.. sony lost quite good amount on money on PS3 and by betting on blueray 
Sony's in a 'bag of hurt' because of Blu-ray | The Verge

that article wasn't wrong it was a january edition.. had sony been not so successful with PS4 sales it would have been almost all over then.. and i suspect this is the only reason they priced their mid range phones so high this year .. to make maximum profit out of whatever they can sell... but it backfired instead , HTC adopted this strategy in 2013 and it failed badly now you can see HTC pricing their phones quite reasonably.. 

Pc accessories doesn't have that much profits..

in mobile it is only Xperia Z2, z1c , that have sold well .. the last good phone that sold well was Xperia M and xperia SP in Mid range..  then they are screwing up mid range phones by not giving them updates or giving them buggy updates .. their specs are even lower than samsung counterparts 

TV business is the whole culprit , investors were demanding to sell off tv business so that sony can sustain other business and don't go bankrupt


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 19, 2014)

I find it extremely hard to believe that Sony is having loss from their TV business. I couldn't care less about Indian customers, anything which has a low price is good here, but look elsewhere, in Europe, in Japan itself! 

Samsung or Panasonic, they are good, but no, for sub 100k range it's mostly Sony, PQ / SQ, both are better in Bravia line-up. I only believe HDTVtest.co.uk when it's about televisions.

Finding it extremely hard to believe that Sony will ditch their television business!


----------



## sticko.com (Sep 21, 2014)

my own opinion ooo, don't buy any xperia z series for now, I bought xperia z last month. had to sell it for 60k cause d camera's just to poor compare to my formal xperia SL, and it snaps 12mp in superior mode. while d almighty 20mp xperia z1 only snaps 8mp in superior mode. So if u care about picture quality go for other brands, Sony is not performing up to expectation presently. And night vision is even more poor. I miss my xperia sl


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2014)

sticko.com said:


> my own opinion ooo, don't buy any xperia z series for now, I bought xperia z last month. *had to sell it for 60k* cause d camera's just to poor compare to my formal xperia SL, and it snaps 12mp in superior mode. while d almighty 20mp xperia z1 only snaps 8mp in superior mode. So if u care about picture quality go for other brands, Sony is not performing up to expectation presently. And night vision is even more poor. I miss my xperia sl



60K


----------



## srkmish (Sep 21, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe that Sony is having loss from their TV business. I couldn't care less about Indian customers, anything which has a low price is good here, but look elsewhere, in Europe, in Japan itself!
> 
> Samsung or Panasonic, they are good, but no, for sub 100k range it's mostly Sony, PQ / SQ, both are better in Bravia line-up. I only believe HDTVtest.co.uk when it's about televisions.
> 
> Finding it extremely hard to believe that Sony will ditch their television business!



Apparently sony are doing bad in TV business and suffering losses.

Sony’s share of global TV revenue fell to 7.5 percent in the third quarter last year from 8.1 percent the previous quarter, according to NPD DisplaySearch. Sony ranked third, trailing Samsung and LG.

“There’s no prospect of its TV business being profitable,” said Makoto Kikuchi, the Tokyo-based chief executive officer for Myojo Asset Management Co. “Sony’s strengths are content such as games and movies. It cannot increase profit without moving its focus from TV production to content.”

Sony to sell PC business, split TV unit after 10 years of losses - LA Times


----------



## sticko.com (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't buy a phone immediately it's released to the market,I always wait for users review,most times they always have manufacturing defect which mostly affects the first batch of the units. Xperia Z is a good phone but it's getting old and some of the users review you've seen are when it was released,which has been corrected with updates.

I will advise anybody going for the Xperia Z to add more money and buy the Z1,it has more features and more upgrades compare to Z


----------



## rish1 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Sony slowly quitting from Low and mid range phones.. will focus on high end only*

Sony Mobile to focus on high-end smartphones, will decrease ODM orders, say Taiwan makers


----------



## rish1 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Xperia Z3 - Rs 51,999

Xperia Z3 compact -Rs 44,990

Well done Sony ,you have surpassed HTC in overpricing  !!!!!  *


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 25, 2014)

rish said:


> *Xperia Z3 - Rs 51,999
> 
> Xperia Z3 compact -Rs 44,990
> 
> Well done Sony ,you have surpassed HTC in overpricing  !!!!!  *


Lol. Sony gone mad this year.


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2014)

rish said:


> *Sony slowly quitting from Low and mid range phones.. will focus on high end only*
> 
> Sony Mobile to focus on high-end smartphones, will decrease ODM orders, say Taiwan makers



Good to know they will now surely bankrupt in no time. go home Sony have some sleep and sweet dreams.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 25, 2014)

But Iam surely gonna miss that sexy glass design and their top notch battery life if Sony goes bankrupt..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2014)

rish said:


> *Xperia Z3 - Rs 51,999
> 
> Xperia Z3 compact -Rs 44,990
> 
> Well done Sony ,you have surpassed HTC in overpricing  !!!!!  *



Holy crap!! 

now LG G3 doesn't looks costly.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 25, 2014)

It seems like just yesterday when Sony launched Z2.. The exclusivity period that a buyer gets after purchasing a Sony flagship phone is too Damn low. ( 6 months until a new flagship .. Dafaq??)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 25, 2014)

Freaking ridiculous..Good riddance Sony.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 25, 2014)

And now I don't doubt this company will go bankrupt!


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 25, 2014)

i wanted to upgrade my htc one x to sony z3 compact thinking that it will be priced as z1c for around 38k, i am glad that i just ordered the htc one m8 for 41k from flipkart yesterday... why overprice the phones... i think sony thinks that since the z2 sold well, indian consumers will blindly upgrade to or buy the z3... no sony you fail and disappoint us this time


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 26, 2014)

Bye Bye Sony ...


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 29, 2014)

I was shocked today when I read that Sony will not provide official kitkat update to Xperia M ,L and SP even though they have 1gb ram.Its ridiculous even mid range phones less than a year old are not supported by Sony.Better that everyone should stop buying Sony phones as they obviously dont care about their customers.


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 29, 2014)

Sony Xperia E3 and Sony Xperia M2 are now priced correctly at 11k and 16k respectively both.


----------



## Minion (Sep 29, 2014)

Sony Xperia M2 is still overpriced with qHD screen.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 29, 2014)

With android one and redmi, nobody will buy sony's lower end mobiles with meager specs


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 29, 2014)

Minion said:


> Sony Xperia M2 is still overpriced with qHD screen.


Atleast it has 4G.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> With android one and redmi, nobody will buy sony's lower end mobiles with meager specs


That's not the case, people will still go with brand name.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 29, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> Atleast it has 4G.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> That's not the case, people will still go with brand name.



4g without pan india 4g options and FUP loaded plans? 

(retarded) fanboys go for brand name, those who aren't go for VFM phones.


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4g without pan india 4g options and FUP loaded plans?
> 
> (retarded) fanboys go for brand name, those who aren't go for VFM phones.


It's better to buy a branded phone rather than a chinese phone.In this case Moto e will be more better than these mobiles.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2014)

A brand becomes a brand by making their blood to water! Do you use local cement to build your house or ACC? Phones are same, as well as everything else! 
It's actually a ridiculous comment!


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah you know the issues with chinese phones.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 30, 2014)

The higher pricing could have somehow been justified if Sony would have provided them with software updates for at least 3 years. If they cannot load all of their bloatware and yet get decent performance they could at least divide the support unto 2 halves - the first half or 18 months being full support period where the whole software suite is upgraded and certified while second half is extended or beta support (provided as a slimmed down near pure Android with additional applications installable via Play Store and the whole firmware carrying beta tag and provided as an optional at own risk update)


----------



## guru_da_preet (Sep 30, 2014)

So I wanted to buy the Z3 Compact...but sony being sony and taking on Apple I phone 6, especially in terms of pricing, i've decided against it of course....


I decided to take a look at Xepria Z2 and compared it to Z3 and I cannot find much difference between the two, same CPU,GPU,RAM,Screen Size and the battery is smaller on the Z3.....so my question is...

With Diwali discounts on their way, should I just buy the Z2 when hopefully it becomes just a little bit more cheap


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2014)

guru_da_preet said:


> So I wanted to buy the Z3 Compact...but sony being sony and taking on Apple I phone 6, especially in terms of pricing, i've decided against it of course....
> 
> 
> I decided to take a look at Xepria Z2 and compared it to Z3 and I cannot find much difference between the two, same CPU,GPU,RAM,Screen Size and the battery is smaller on the Z3.....so my question is...
> ...


You should wait for the Z3's price to drop.

Z2 is a good phone, but has some quirks, off center camera, build quality issues, yellowish tint on display etc, so Sony changed the manufacturing place (please Google on this further), I'm confident that Z3 will sort all the issues of the Z2, but I still will wait for reviews.
Z2 is a good phone nonetheless, but still it's better to wait for Z3 especially when it's already out.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Sep 30, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> You should wait for the Z3's price to drop.
> 
> Z2 is a good phone, but has some quirks, off center camera, build quality issues, yellowish tint on display etc, so Sony changed the manufacturing place (please Google on this further), I'm confident that Z3 will sort all the issues of the Z2, but I still will wait for reviews.
> Z2 is a good phone nonetheless, but still it's better to wait for Z3 especially when it's already out.




As far as i know sony doesn't drop its prices that quickly...


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2014)

guru_da_preet said:


> As far as i know sony doesn't drop its prices that quickly...


Well yeah if you want it around Diwali then it obviously won't fall that much, if any.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Well yeah if you want it around Diwali then it obviously won't fall that much, if any.



If they didn't than it would be too late to get the grip since Note 4 is on the way and it will surely dent the sales


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 30, 2014)

$hadow said:


> If they didn't than it would be too late to get the grip since Note 4 is on the way and it will surely dent the sales


Absolutely. But Sony won't do that, they are extremely arrogant.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Absolutely. But Sony won't do that, they are extremely arrogant.



Than they should stop doing bussiness if they can't be flexible. Consumer is what you have to go for as a ultimate aim no matter how much the reviews praise the device you you can't price it right you will find it hard to buy


----------



## guru_da_preet (Oct 1, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> You should wait for the Z3's price to drop.
> 
> Z2 is a good phone, but has some quirks, off center camera, build quality issues, yellowish tint on display etc, so Sony changed the manufacturing place (please Google on this further), I'm confident that Z3 will sort all the issues of the Z2, but I still will wait for reviews.
> Z2 is a good phone nonetheless, but still it's better to wait for Z3 especially when it's already out.



These issues must be from the first batch of the Z2 line...right??? or is it still present in the phones being made now??


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 1, 2014)

guru_da_preet said:


> These issues must be from the first batch of the Z2 line...right??? or is it still present in the phones being made now??


Can't say. Asked on xda, haven't got any response.


----------



## Dr. House (Oct 2, 2014)

Why online sites not selling Xperia Z3 and Z3 compact?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys my Sony Z1 Flap to cover the Charging port is become loose. Is there anyway I can fix this. 
I'm nearing my one year warranty hence checking just in case it's difficult getting hold of one or fixing current one.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Reuters: Sony is open to selling its mobile phone business - GSMArena.com news

they just need to price their phones right and give good updates to mid rangers.. 2013 was a great run for sony .. 2014 was a disaster, every phone was overpriced


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2015)

And they got to kill the 6 month refresh cycle.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2015)

I really like Sony.
1. They allow bootloader unlock through official channel for most of the newer devices. 
2. They release source properly for the third party developers. 
3. UI itself appears rather bloat free.
4. They have promised Lollipop for all Z series devices. 

We have reached a point where hardware upgrades are not groundbreaking regular usage wise. Hence giving proper updates for a longer period is imperative. 6 months product cycle is really a bad idea for premium products. Works for use and throw sub-10K devices may be but even there if you give OS upgrade, you will have success.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 15, 2015)

Is it possible to get the flaps(ie covers)of micro sd and sim card slots of xperia phones replaced if they get damaged or break accidentally ? Does Sony replace damaged or broken flaps of these phones at their service centers?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Is it possible to get the flaps(ie covers)of micro sd and sim card slots of xperia phones replaced if they get damaged or break accidentally ? Does Sony replace damaged or broken flaps of these phones at their service centers?



I doubt it but it might worth a shot at the center if the device is under warranty.


----------

